# Vienna at its best.



## zwischbl

I´havent been there yet but Vienna looks incredible!!!
(a must-go! for sure!!)


----------



## Bahnsteig4

OMG! My very first SSC thread revived.

Who'd have thought?


----------



## stefanguti

davidkunz/VIE said:


> OMG! My very first SSC thread revived.
> 
> Who'd have thought?


I found it somewhere 
Do yo have other nice pictures?


----------



## cernoch

entschuldigung, aber werde ich aufrichtig sein: Wien ist die langweilligste Stadt überhaupt!


----------



## stefanguti

Graben




















Burgtheater











Museum of historical art




















Hofburg

















































City Hall










Saint Stephen's Cathedral


----------



## seattlehawk

Thanks stefanguti! Now thats the Vienna I have heard about


----------



## Bahnsteig4

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462522


----------



## stefanguti

seattlehawk said:


> Thanks stefanguti! Now thats the Vienna I have heard about


come!


----------



## stefanguti

I made some new pictures of Schönbrunn


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Joka

Majestic is the word that comes to mind. Very impressive, thanks for posting.


----------



## stefanguti

edit.


----------



## stefanguti

pictures down


----------



## hify_ameet

Got freakin Pain in my knees climbing up the 400+ Stairs of the tower of St Stephans Cathedral.. The the View from the top was worth it though..


----------



## stefanguti

I made that experience too - But it's good to do some sports anyway.


----------



## seattlehawk

Stefanguti, this is the best set of Vienna pics I have seen on this forum! Thanks.


----------



## vauxhall

I was in Vienna in late 2006 and was mesmerized by the city. I have found that medium-size cities in Europe are very attractive and have a pace that is easy to appreciate. All of the photos are appreciated.


----------



## stefanguti

seattlehawk said:


> Stefanguti, this is the best set of Vienna pics I have seen on this forum! Thanks.


Glad, that you like it! 


Vauxhall: Have you done a Europe trip? Do you have pictures of Vienna?


----------



## MILIUX

I so miss Vienna.  
The nightlife was awesome

and that Sacha cake.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Menino de Sampa

Wonderful pics from the prettiest european big city along with Prague, Lisbon, Rome and Paris.


----------



## stefanguti

I think this thread needs to be moved to the Urban Showcase Forum too.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Stefan! I'll move it....


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## angelika

Menino de Sampa said:


> Wonderful pics from the prettiest european big city along with Prague, Lisbon, Rome and Paris.


if you wrote that you really don't know well europe ...

ST Petersbourg
Gdansk
Krakow
Budapest 
etc ....
Venice


and Prague, Lisbon, Rome and Paris are not the prettiest because you have many cities so pretty in all Europe ...


----------



## stefanguti

agreed


----------



## edubejar

angelika said:


> if you wrote that you really don't know well europe ...
> 
> ST Petersbourg
> Gdansk
> Krakow
> Budapest
> etc ....
> Venice
> 
> 
> and Prague, Lisbon, Rome and Paris are not the prettiest because you have many cities so pretty in all Europe ...


You don't stop, do you? It seems the only posts I see from you is one carrying this message.


----------



## thecarlost

I know some _guaro_ that lives there.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## cardiff

would you say it was best to view vienna in the snow or the sun?


----------



## stefanguti

Definitely sun. I hate the snow.


----------



## vladorlando

Vienna -Paris - St Petersburg . What is near ? Nothing! This is mega cities must be visited by all cultural peoples .


----------



## skyboi

Magnificent City and It's grander on a big scale ,what an open Museum ,classical architecture of Europe is the best for me personally nothing surpasses it ,love 'em all


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bahnsteig4

OK. I decided to use this thread for random pics that I can't put in any of my other threads (those in my signature ).

Here we go.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some more:

9th District:



























The view from the very north (Stammersdorf, 21st District









...and from the very south, on the Danube island:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Burgtheater:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

2nd District:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Parliament building and Town Hall, 1st District:










Volksgarten, 1st District:









Along the Donaukanal/Danube Canal...


----------



## Slartibartfas

Very fine pictures.
Tell me how do you manage to get the Danube as blue as on those pictures above? Thats nearly magic


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ No idea. But I guess Neue Donau _is_ cleaner than the Danube itself.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some pics from Donaucity that I took two days ago (before the rain came):





































Millenium tower, as seen from Donaucity, about 2 km away:









And the view to the other direction (southeast) from Handelskai/Millenium Tower towards Donaucity:


----------



## Slartibartfas

When I see the residential blocks at the Donaucity I always think that they look like the worst stuff from the 60's. No colour, no design.. just flat Commieblocks.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Great light on a late January afternoon:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Perhaps my favorite picture of my hometown EVER:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna old school:


----------



## Shezan

lovely classic and modern city


----------



## stefanguti

Diamentenes Ehrenkreuz der Stadt Wien für Bahnsteig4.


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Along the Donaukanal:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The Reichsbrücke across the Danube, church on Mexikoplatz:









Looking South along the stream:









...and looking North towards Millenium Tower, Austria's tallest:









The Donauinsel, a 24-km long island that divides the Danube into two seperate streams is a perfect recreational area for humans and nature alike:









More after lunch! :cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The narrow stream (Neue Donau) is not used for commercial shipping and has become a nightlife and watersports hotspot. In reference to Copacabana and the nearby area of Kagran, the area is called Copa Kagrana



















A seasonal pedestrian bridge. Around noon, it's not too crowded, but that changes in the evenings.









The Reichsbrücke, perhaps the most important one of Vienna's 18 bridges across the Danube, out of which only 5 are used for car traffic.









A general view of the area, sorry for the bad lighting, though...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Donauturm and Donaupark:









Mid-rise cluster Wagramer Straße:


















Alte Donau, a bayou that used to be a channel of the Danube. Today it's Vienna #1 watersports center:









Alte Donau metro station:









Excellent sailing conditions for beginners:









Urban Oasis:


----------



## brisbanite

Thanks for sharing those great pic's Bahnsteig4! I have been to Vienna but had limited time so its great to see parts of Vienna I didn't get to and see.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Svartmetall

Keep posting those pictures, they're absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## JJFox

Kunshistorisches Museum


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vorstadt impressions from the 5th, 6th and 12th district. I decided to cancel university that morning due to a football-related hangover.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some more from the sixth and seventh districts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Naschmarkt:









View along the Gürtel, the outer ring road from the Main Library:









Kaiserstraße:









Burggasse:




































Ulrichsplatz:









Spittelberg:









Kunsthistorisches Museum (Museum of Fine Arts) and Stephansdom, as seen from the restaurant of Leiner furniture store:









Museumsquartier:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

From the 8th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Taken from my place one night last summer. Not as good as I wanted it to be...


----------



## Tucancillo

Wonderful pics from a wonderful city! kay:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some pics from my new favorite district, Alsergrund (9th):


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## JohnnyCrash

Gothic cathedral "Maria am Gestade" with renessaince buildings on the right side from the early 16th century.








[/URL]


More to come soon!


----------



## JohnnyCrash

some pictures of "mölkerbastei", more or less the last part of the former viennese wall. Small buildings mainly of the beginning of the 19th century, the so called "Biedermeierzeit".























































Decide yourself if the "Ringstraße" was worth destroying the wall with its magnificent buildings.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Thanks for your pics!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

disregard


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Waiting for the U-Bahn (U6, Gumpendorfer Straße) and fooling around:


----------



## JohnnyCrash

*Judenplatz*

I want to present the beautiful, but pretty underrated Judenplatz in the inner city of Vienna.








[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]

Heading towards Judenplatz from Wipplingerstraße:










Four buildings of different styles: on the left a neo classical house from the beginning of the 19th century, next to it a gothic house called "Zum großen Jorden" from the middle of the 15th century and a baroque building from the end of the 17th century. The house on the right side was build at the end of the 19th century. 










View into a truly baroque street like many in the inner city of Vienna, that´s why the city is sometimes called the center of baroque: 










View to the other side of the square with the holocaust memorial and the Lessing statue, Another Impression of Judenplatz, the houses in the back are baroque, the one on the right side is neo-classical:










The "Böhmische Hofkanzlei", the "headquarter" of the rulers of Bohemia, a baroque building by the famous baroque architect Fischer von Erlach, which designed many baroque Palais in Vienna:

















[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]








[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]

Some more beautiful details:

The two headed eagle, the symbol of Hapsburg power:


























[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]








[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]








[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]








[/URL]
By johnnyheart[/IMG]

Enjoy!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

This thread has been dead for too long.

Follow me on a trip through the heart of Vienna:


----------



## Alibaba

thanks for the Tour... i alway admire those grand old buildings...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

And on we walk:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some greenery this time. Lainzer Tiergarten, a huge animal preserve in Hietzing, Vienna's 13th district.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

delete (**** those server errors...)


----------



## Bahnsteig4

delete


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The view from Wiener Blick, a (relatively) little known lookout point within Lainzer Tiergarten.
We see the city from the southwest.

A general view:









Popular for family trips:


















From the top:
Donaucity and Austria's highest residential building, the "Hochhaus Alte Donau", Votivkirche and the Ringturm to its right, Vega-Payer-Weyprecht-Kaserne:









The city center with Stephansdom, Hofburg, the museums, Peterskirche and (most importantly ) Penzing, my district. My house is visible. (The grey one about two thirds down at the right edge, next to the blue-roofed building).









The cemetary of Baumgarten and the Flötzersteig incineration plant. The awkward 90ish building near the bottom is actually a school.









The most prominent structure in this pic is the Westbahnhof (Western station). The Ernst-Happel-Stadion can be seen in the upper right.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More shots:
Towards Ottakring and the Spittelau incineration plant:



























All the way to the Karlskirche:









ÖBB yard tracks in Baumgarten:









The parish church of Baumgarten:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

As you accompany me on my way back down towards Hütteldorf, we sometimes discover unknown views and perspectives, as we gaze through the trees:

Simmering power station, our very own Battersea:









Donau City:









Wienerberg Towers and, if you look closely, VIE airport, which really took me by surprise. Sorry for the power lines, though.









Again, sorry for the obstruction. Alterlaa residential blocks:









Liesing and the southern 'burbs:









When we turn our heads towards the north and the northwest, we spot several communities which are still part of the city of Vienna, as secluded as they appear (or are...):


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Otto Wagner's church on Steinhof:


















The legendary hood of Hütteldorf and Gerhard-Hanappi-Stadion, home to Austria's greatest team ever, Rapid Wien.


----------



## stefanguti

Good to see!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

*Burgtheater*
formerly K.u.k. Hofburgtheater
built 1888, damaged 1945 (WW 2), reopened 1955


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## JohnnyCrash

great pictures, you are ´finitely an artist!

@bahnsteig: what about your Vienna tour?

greets


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks.
Where is bahnsteig?

*Heldenplatz*











*Hofburg*


----------



## stefanguti

*Graben*


----------



## stefanguti

*Graben*


----------



## spiralout

Ridiculous…this city is absolutely ridiculously good looking!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Where's Bahnsteig? Where's Bahnsteig? Here's Bahnsteig! (Bahnsteig *4*, so viel Zeit muss sein... )

Some pictures from yesterday.

Gürtel:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

My beloved 9th district, Alsergrund:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The part of the 1st district between the Ring and the Zweierlinie (the northwesternmost blocks) are far less touristy and less congested than the rest of the center, but, due to the heavy monolithic 19th-century buildings and the straight streets, it looks even grander.

This monstrosity (a university building) wouldn't fit anywhere else in the 1st district but here.









The town hall in the background:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Holy ...! What a nice view from Wiener Blick! :cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Less than two months ago, the Rathausplatz was the heart of the EURO fan zone, these days it provides the picturesque backdrop for the annual movie festival.




























Rathauspark. Comfortable?


















Parliament building:









Heldentor:









Ring:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Just to grab yr attention:











More to come in the afternoon.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Pretty random pics.

Hernalser Hauptstraße, 17th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

The original and the copy:









Uh...









Grinzing:


----------



## FREKI

Great thread mate - beautiful city!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Thanks a lot. 

Schönbrunn gardens and palace, 13th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some more:









Kamikaze squirrels. They litterally jump on your shoulders if you have anything in your hands that looks even remotely edible, like some Haribo rubbish, in my case:


----------



## JohnnyCrash

I love your pictures, Vienna looks so diverse and old-school in some sort, especially the "modern" buildings!
Great job!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The Gürtel (belt) is one of Vienna's busiest throughfare roads and it divides the outer and the inner districts of the western part of Vienna. It used to be an area infamous for crime, prostitution and was considered one of the worst areas to live, however, in the past few years, efforts have been made to turn the Gürtel (especially the northwestern part) into a lively and vibrant entertainment and culture hotspot.

http://www.wien.gv.at/stadtentwicklung/guertel/










Southern Gürtel (Districts 3, 4, 5, 10):

The ramp to A23 motorway:


















The area of the Südbahnhof, Vienna's busiest train station:




































Crime still is a problem here at night. The owner of this pub, the guy with the yellow shirt, a former Austro-Serbian boxing champion was stabbed right here just a few weeks back:


















Several tram lines run under this section of the Gürtel:


----------



## Mishevy

Those new trams are very nice looking.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The metro line U6 runs along the western part of the Gürtel.
Gumpendorfer Straße station:









Ibis hotel _(6th district)_:


















A gem along the Gürtel, Maria vom Siege church _(15th district)_:









Westbahnhof, Vienna's second busiest train station _(15th district)_. In two weeks' time it will be closed for renovation and expansion works which will last for two years: 


















Mariahilfer Platzl, the tripoint between the 6th, 7th and 15th districts:









The pedestrian underpass between both metro lines that stop her (U3, U6) and the train station:









The most striking modern building in this part of the city, Vienna's main library. _(on the border between the 7th and 15th districts)_









On top of it there's a café with a beautiful view:


















The roof of the tramway station:









What's most interesting about the building is that it was constructed on pillars above the open metro tracks and the U6' Burggasse station:


















_15th district:_









_8th district:_









_9th district:_


















The northern end of the Gürtel, _9th district_:


----------



## JohnnyCrash

I love the "Gürtel" in some special sort. Of course, there´s a lot of crime and prostitution compared to other places in Vienna, but especially the old "Gründerzeit" buildings between Westbahnhof and Nussdorferstraße represent the "old school" Vienna, many of them are unrenovated, I like that  !

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

From the Danube ferry between Korneuburg and Klosterneuburg, north of the city:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Söme pics from the Museumsquartier (7th district):



















Glacis Beisl, my favorite restaurant in Vienna. Highly recommended.













































The best entrance door in Vienna? In the heart of the city, yet secluded and quiet.


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

delete


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Schwarzenbergplatz:



























Once again, proudly presented by...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

delete


----------



## JohnnyCrash

> Grinzing:


I love this shot, the villages in Vienna are astonishing, you wouldn´t expect that from such a big city. 

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## stefanguti

Love the Bahnsteig 4 pic 
Mach dir das als Avatar


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

New pics from Wiener Blick (taken yestersday):


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Europaplatz:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Kagran station (U1):


----------



## Bahnsteig4

UN HQs:


















Donau City:









Donauturm, my destination today:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Donau City:


















Ernst-Happel-Stadion:









Donaustadt (22nd district):


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I usually refuse to call this Vienna...but it is!









Towards Slovakia:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Floridsdorf:









The Church of Floridsdorf, Vienna's third highest;









Vienna's mosque:



























Millenium Tower:









Wienerberg:









Stephansdom and Alterlaa:









Spittelau:









Funkturm/Arsenal:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Happel-Stadion:


----------



## JohnnyCrash

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Happel-Stadion:


I like it blue. The sub looks like a snake "ssssssssssssssss" !
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some left-overs, just to dig up this thread again. Bump it, for god's sake!


----------



## JohnnyCrash

Blutgasse










Franziskanerplatz










Franziskanerkirche










Freyung










Schulhof










Seitzergasse, Palais Obizzi










Singerstraße, backyard with St. Stephan´s










Enjoy

Nice pics btw Bahnsteig!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Währinger Straße (9th District):









Nußdorfer Straße (9th District):









Althanstraße (9th District) and Kaiser-Franz-Josef-Bahnhof:









Wallensteinstraße (20th District):









Wallensteinstraße (20th District):









Summer, only a memory now:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The area around Wien-Mitte station (3rd District):









U4 disappearing under Marxergasse, on its way from Landstraße towards Schwedenplatz:









Hintere Zollamtsstraße (3rd District):



























Regional train approaching the underground station from the north:









S-Bahn heading north towards Praterstern:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some from Schönbrunn:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Vienna


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Hernals/Alsergrund:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## kokpit

Great phototrips, thanks, you seem to have artistic aspirations too kay:


----------



## taimis

A few photos by me of the Schönbrunn palace. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Very beutiful ones! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More to come tonite!


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus (15th district):



























































































I hope tha architect got what he deserved...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Hernals (17th)


----------



## marcusz90

i wander what part of my life i should spend in VIENNA... i'm really fascinated!


----------



## horationelson

Palais Trautson, one of my all-time favourites, designed by Johann Bernhard Fischer von Erlach - one of Vienna's star baroque architects :










http://www.panoramicearth.com/196/Vienna/Palais_Trautson_(Trautson_Palace)


----------



## horationelson

Also designed by Fischer von Erlach , the former imperial stables, now housing Museumsquartier :




























Here a drawing from 1720 :
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...llungen_1720.jpg&filetimestamp=20080316155607


----------



## stefanguti

Some very beautiful pictures from all of you!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Is that the glamourous Vienna you heard about?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Alsergrund:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

12th/Meidling:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some boring lecture:









7th/Neubau:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

7th/8th - Neubau/Josefstadt:



















Quality goods from Mongolia:



























AKH:









Stephansdom:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Sexism...?









Ah, alright...



























Westbahnhof:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The wealthy and hilly northwestern suburbs:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

20th District/Brigittenau

Millenium Tower/Handelskai area:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More from the same area:









Residential tower on Höchstädtplatz:









A local market:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Only yesterday, I'd have said: "Hell, yeah!" Today I reconsider that:









Crossing the Danube on Reichsbrücke:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More from Donau City:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

By far my favorite picture that day:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

*TONS OF NEW PICTURES ON PAGE 14!*


----------



## Bahnsteig4

up


----------



## stefanguti

Sehr fein!
Was ist mit deinem anderen Projekt, Vienna @ 300mm? Könntest du die Threads nicht kombinieren? Da entstehen sehr interessante Bilder!

edit:
Ich weiß nicht wie du das findest, aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn deine Bilder eine Nummer kleiner wären. Das macht die Sache mMn übersichtlicher und die Bilder wirken besser.


----------



## stefanguti

This afternoon,
strolling around 

Votivkirche, 9th district
























































The legendary Ring











University


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Quite honestly, I think I will stick to 900* width. Quality suffers heavily from resizing pictures too much.

Still, I do like yours! Very atmospheric.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

One more thing: I really do think we should stick to writing in English here - otherwise we create a hostile environment, when people don't understand us and our comments. OK?


----------



## stefanguti

Sure!

The weather was perfectly nice today...


----------



## zwischbl

Vienna is extremely beautiful!! i was there some weeks ago and really like the mix of picturesque quarters and bustling variegated parts.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Nice to hear you liked it here! It seems some people come here with wrong expectations and are then surprised to see how bustling and diverse the city can be.


----------



## stefanguti

18th district


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Kaiser

I♥VIENNA


----------



## Mishevy

What's not to like in Vienna? It's a city that has lived with its history, preserved it, but there's also a lot of new. And it certainly is one of the historically most multicultural capitals of Europe.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More from Hernals/Ottakring:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

S45 between Gersthof and Hernals:










Looking south on this hazy day:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## stefanguti

Thx for feedback,

Mishevy, where is your Slovenia Thread?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I could hardly believe my eyes when I turned around and saw that:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Friedensbrücke:









U4 station "Friedensbrücke"









Strolling along the Donaukanal and passing Zaha Hadid's (failed) residential project:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Spittelau incineration plant, designed by Friedensreich Hundertwasser:


















HQs of Austria's mightiest newspaper (or even 2nd government), Kronen Zeitung:









U6 coming from Jägerstraße, approaching Spittelau:









The pedestrian bridge between the 9th andthe 20th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Forgot this one!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More from Handelskai / Millenium Tower:

Millenium Tower, Austria's highest building seen from the shopping mall:









Traffic:









The Danube:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Going home:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Very well mantained city. Lovely colours and buildings. Nice green areas. Great Viena.


----------



## JJFox

Liesing


----------



## JJFox




----------



## JJFox




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Sehr fein, sehr fein.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

15th District (Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus)


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

9th District (Alsergrund):























































Donaukanal at the tripoint between the 1st, 2nd and 9th districts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I hate double posts!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Schönbrunn gardens (13th/Hietzing):

I apologize for the weather!














































Can you spot the Donauturm?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

On the bridge across Grünbergstraße, walking into the 12th district, Meidling:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More (much sunnier) pictures a little later!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

1st District (Innere Stadt):










Rathaus:









Michaelerplatz:


















Michaelerkirche:


















Graben:









Stephansplatz:


----------



## horationelson

Bahnsteig, no need to apologize for the weather ! 
Even the foggy pics are great :applause:
Thank you !

Are you carrying your camera with you all the time ?
You seem to have a lot of time to go to all these places......


----------



## stefanguti

Bahnsteig4 is a student... 

Some of my nightshot pics:


----------



## stefanguti

State Opera




















Uniqa Tower











Parliament, City Hall, Votiv Church











Hofburg











Some subway rail system











Overview










More in my signature...


----------



## horationelson

> Bahnsteig4 is a student...


I see......

Stefanguti, great pics , some of them almost too good to be true. Postcards couldn't be better 

But: if there is one thing that I detest and abhor it's Hundertwasser and everything he ever designed in Vienna or elsewhere.


----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures of Vienna.

Keep them coming.

:cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Thx. 

Many more coming tonite.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> Are you carrying your camera with you all the time ?


I am.


----------



## stefanguti

Bahnsteig4 said:


> I am.


Me 2.


----------



## horationelson

> Many more coming tonite.


Bahnsteig, tonite's the night, then. 
Right ?
Can't wait to see the rest.
Wonder what camera you're using.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

1st District / Innere Stadt

The southern spire of Stephansdom;













































Crossing the Donaukanal (Danube Channel), heading for the 2nd district (Leopoldstadt):
OPEC HQs:



























Looking north, towards the Vienna woods:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

2nd District / Leopoldstadt:

Windy day last week.









"Fresh specialties from Thailand"? Fresh or from Thailand?









Jewish quarter:




































The coolest garage door I've ever seen...









Old stores in a largely unspoilt and undiscovered part of Vienna:



























Augartenspitz:









4 underground stops away (but still in Leopoldstadt), we are now on top of Stadion Center, one of Vienna's newest shopping malls, directly next to Ernst-Happel-Stadion.

HochZwei:









Looking towards the northeast, towards the city center.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna's four gasometers in the 3rd District (Landstraße) have been beautifully refit and redeveloped - becoming host to a combination of flats, shopping malls and an event center.





































Housing developments nearby:


















Simmering power plant, one of the most prominent structures in the south of Vienna:









The shopping mall, connecting two of the historical gasometers:


----------



## horationelson

:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## madridhere

Lovely images again. :applause::applause:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

4th District (Wieden):


----------



## Bahnsteig4

And some more from the heart of the city:

Stephansplatz:



























Neuer Markt:









Albertinaplatz:













































Burggarten/Hofburg:













































Votivkirche:









The backside of the town hall:









And if you liked these pics (or if you liked any in this thread at all...) I would now like you to salute the (incredibly imaginative) Viennese flag!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

On top of *Kahlenberg*, a hill in the north of the city, a very popular spot for tourists and locals alike, as it provides you with a spectacular view of the entire city:










Towards Donaucity:


















The gorgeous Vienna Woods:









Top to bottom:
Funkturm Arsenal, Stephansdom, Spittelau incineration plant:









Wienerberg Towers:









Millenium Tower:



























Everyone wanted to have their picture taken:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I decided to walk down towards *Kahlenbergerdorf*, a formerly independent wine-growing village which is today a part of Vienna's 19th district. It has still preserved its unique rural charm, though.










I followed one of the Stadtwanderwege (city hiking trails) down the hill:



























Excellent white wines...




































The hills in the background mark the border with Slovakia:









The neighbouring Leopoldsberg:









Towards Floridsdorf:


















Kahlenbergerdorf:









A Heuriger, a typical wine restaurant:









The transmission mast on Bisamberg, on the other side of the Danube. At a height of 265m it is the highest structure in Austria:









Kahlenbergerdorf:









The "19." on the street signs indicate that we are (and have been all the time) in Vienna's 19th district, even though it looked as if we had been somewhere out in the countryside.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Emirates have started using the 777-300ER to Vienna:


















Millenium Tower:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

2er-Linie between the 1st and the 8th district:









Universitätsstraße:









Votivkirche:









Town hall:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Burgtheater, arguably still the most important German-language theatre:









Volksgarten:









The Parliament building:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The Hilton:









Crossing the city center:









Luegerplatz:









Wollzeile:


















Kumpfgasse:









Vienna has never been known for its friendly citizens...









Stephansdom in the background:









The place where Mozart spent most of his Viennese days:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Stephansdom mirroring:









The city's true icon:









Roof detail:


----------



## Mishevy

I really like Vienna's surroundings! :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Love the Stephansdom roof!


----------



## stefanguti

Strolling around Mariahilfer Street, a major shopping street, on a sunny November afternoon.


----------



## stefanguti

Another warm and sunny November afternoon


----------



## Bahnsteig4

November still refuses to acknowledge its own properties. And I love it!


----------



## Ivanski

Vienna is awesome


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Donaucity (21st district):










Reichsbrücke:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Millenium Tower:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Stephan

Guys you did a great job so far. It is always a pleasure to keep an ye on this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics indeed


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Not sure if they liked having their picture taken - but I acted as if I was aiming at something else.


----------



## stefanguti

(flickr)


----------



## stefanguti

(flickr)


State Opera




















Uniqa Tower











Parliament, City Hall, Votiv Church











Hofburg











Some subway rail system











Overview


----------



## stefanguti

Nice overview: The Danube Channel, separating 1st(right) from 2nd district.










(diepresse.com)


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

(flickr)


----------



## Bahnsteig4

17th District:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

18th District:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Vienna


----------



## stefanguti

What is that stadium in the 17th?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Sportklubplatz. I'll post some pics in the Viennese forum soon.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

9th District:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Along the Donaukanal between the 2nd and 9th District:



















(Armut = Poverty)


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Stadtpark:









The Hilton and the River Wien:




































Towards Stephansdom:


----------



## christos-greece

:cheers: :applause: ^^


----------



## stefanguti

Nice pictures!

I almost couldn't localize the shot you made on Währingerstraße looking towards the city center. Great view of the Hochhaus Herrengasse as well -> poste es im Vienna Forum!

What is the Riesen-Schornstein far behind the stadium?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> What is the Riesen-Schornstein far behind the stadium?


Flötzersteig incineration plant. Not as attractive as Spittelau.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## Bahnsteig4

16th District:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

21st District:



















Floridsdorfer Brücke:


















20th District:









Seagulls above the Danube:









DonauCity:









Millenium Tower:









Going home. U6/Handelskai:


----------



## stefanguti

Very good "bahnsteigesque" quality of pictures. As usual.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> bahnsteigesque


My new username for 2009?


----------



## christos-greece

Those old trams are awesome


----------



## JohnnyCrash

christos-greece said:


> Those old trams are awesome


Indeed, they are, it´s a pity that they want to get rid of it till 2015. It´s surprising, but their quality is much better than the new ones´, which are already squeaking!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna woods:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

18th District:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

1st District (Innere Stadt, city center)

Stock Exchange:


----------



## stefanguti

Nice roof structure 

Graben


----------



## christos-greece

I love the architecture style of Vienna :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

The Hundertwasserhaus











Interior of the Vienna State Opera


----------



## Mishevy

^^ Ditto. Vienna never disappoints me!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I've basically just returned from spending an absolutely lovely Sunday afternoon in great company out in the woods, up on Kahlenberg and Leopoldsberg, enjoying the view.

Mediocre weather conditions and visibility on Kahlenberg:






















































Just about thirty mins later, on Leopoldsberg. What a gorgeous sunset.































































Nice, eh?  
(Edit: And yeah, I DO realize that the quality is pretty sub-par. These pics are meant to be felt, not analyzed.)


----------



## stefanguti

Truely amazing pictures!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Some pictures from October 2007.
18th/19th Districts:


----------



## stefanguti

:applause:

Flakturm


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Mishevy

Wow, brilliant photos, guys!!! :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks Mishevy.











































"Today are the good old times of tomorrow".


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Random pics from my hood (14th District - Penzing), as I was walking to the cemetary of Baumgarten on the 23rd of December. It's not a particularly pretty area (a rather ugly working class district for the most part, actually, with quite a large number of immigrants) but I don't even notice it anymore. However, looking at these pics makes me realize it.









































































Crossing the river Wien, which seperates Penzing from Hietzing:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Chadoh25

Such a beautiful city!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Margaretenhof, right? Such a beautiful place...


----------



## stefanguti

Bahnsteig4 said:


> ^^ Margaretenhof, right? Such a beautiful place...


Exactly!
Margaretenhof, very charming.


----------



## stefanguti

How about some underground pictures?

Stephansplatz underground station (Lines U1 & U3)















































U3 station Neubaugasse


----------



## christos-greece

All pics here are awesome!


----------



## stefanguti

More of Mariahilferstraße (short: MHS), one major shopping street (6th / 7th district)










































Another night shot of Margaretenhof (construction 1884-1885, 5th district)











Margaretenhof, front









(wiki)



Last one, underground: Line U2, Schottentor station


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Walking through the green (i.e. brown) areas of the 13th and 23rd districts.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Yep, the city is nice but the best is guhlwein and punsch on markets 
greetings deer neighbours!


----------



## stefanguti

^^

Agreed  :cheers:

Next Punsch in december 09...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

filler


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> Next Punsch in december 09...


Sure!!! But now let's be happy spring has arrived.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

More from Kahlenberg:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4

Many, many more to come on page 24!


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful...

but spring has not yet arrived...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

It HAS!!! Just look out of your window!


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Vienna is so beautiful! Thanks for the nice impressions!


----------



## snowman159

Very beautiful! kay:

Do you know of any online map or list of those gorgeous buildings in the 1st district, along with names and maybe a little bit of history (or if there's a publicly accessible courtyard) ? 


Thanks,
snowman


----------



## JohnnyCrash

snowman159 said:


> Very beautiful! kay:
> 
> Do you know of any online map or list of those gorgeous buildings in the 1st district, along with names and maybe a little bit of history (or if there's a publicly accessible courtyard) ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> snowman


Check this one out  : http://www.wien.gv.at/kulturportal/public/grafik.aspx?ThemePage=1&RadioButtonState=1111111011111


----------



## snowman159

JohnnyCrash said:


> Check this one out  : http://www.wien.gv.at/kulturportal/public/grafik.aspx?ThemePage=1&RadioButtonState=1111111011111


Thank you! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## stefanguti

Museumsquartier, Natural Historic Museum on the right hand side





















Volkstheater


----------



## stefanguti

MUMOK, museum of modern art


----------



## Bahnsteig4

18th district:































































AKH (General Hospital) towering above the Gürtel, the outer ring road, a highly important north-south troughfare road:


















Historical metro tracks (U6):









9th district:



























U6 station:






















































Volksoper, Vienna's second important opera building:






















































The National Bank to my right:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Schönbrunn Palace and Gardens, 13th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Donaucity/UN-HQs, as seen from Kaiserwasser:


















Donauturm, still Austria's highest building:


















Hochhaus Neue Donau, Austria's highest residential building:









Waiting for the metro:









Donaucity, as seen from Handelskai. Note the ice on the Danube:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

The day the snow came:








































































Hard to believe that, only a few months ago, 50,000 people were standing here.


















Heiligenstadt station. Can you spot the train?


















Looking across Neue Donau.









Towards Millenium Tower:


----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## stefanguti

More MUMOK, museum of modern art


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Hofburg (1st district)



















(flickr)


----------



## stefanguti

Museum of Art History

































Stephansdom












Reflection


----------



## horationelson

Tomorrow open house at the kunsthysterisches - free entry, and much more
http://www.khm.at/de/kunsthistorisc...ews-detailansicht/?newsID=92&cHash=a3773a4827


----------



## stefanguti

Thx for the information!


----------



## horationelson

Bahnsteig4 - the cat is great :nuts: !!!


----------



## christos-greece

Bahnsteig4 said:


>


Indeed


----------



## horationelson

^^
Christos, you're from Greece - you MUST know


----------



## semajdnob700

Vienna is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## stefanguti

Love the cat's face and its expression!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Gave me a hard time... cats HATE me - they always jump away right when I press the button. Luckily it turned out this way.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

horationelson said:


> ^^
> Christos, you're from Greece - you MUST know


I know... Greece has a lot of cats 
Tip: we publish small calendars (for 2009 examble) with citties :lol::lol:


----------



## stefanguti

Kohlmarkt


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Corner of the Vienna State Opera, Hotel Sacher in the back, 1st district












One of the famous Wienzeilenhäuser by Otto Wagner, the most famous city planner around 1900, 6th district


----------



## CitySkyLover

Great down-to-earth impressions of a buzzling, colourful and very elegant European city. This photo is great, I like the perspective: http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg90/stefanguti/DSC01064.jpg


----------



## stefanguti

Thx!

It is a street in the 1st district called "Kohlmarkt". You will find Vienna's most expensive shops there.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Looks indeed...


----------



## christos-greece

Yes indeed  and his photographs are great


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Stefan really seems to be on a roll these days! :applause:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Palais Liechtenstein, 9th district:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Gersthof:










Busy S-Bahn/tram interchange:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Random pictures. Left over from the past few weeks:

Millenium Tower, seen from Spittelau:









Spittelau:









Millenium Tower:









Donau City from Handelskai/Millenium Tower:









Invasion on the Danube:









Looking along Reichsbrücke:









Hochhaus Neue Donau:




































Florido Tower:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

edit


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I hope you aren't already tired of my overviews, zoom and panorama pictures, because here come some more. 

Taken from Villa Aurora and Wilheminenberg Castle, 16th district, in the northwest of Vienna:










A classic skyline shot:









Millenium Tower, Hundertwasser's Spittelau incineration plant, Donauturm: 









Towards the inner city. 


















Happelstdion, Vorivkirche:









AKH:


















Ice Skating with a view:









Wienerberg:









What a glorious late winter day:




































Looking along the western/southern outskirts:


















Schönbrunn castle:









Emirates departing for DXB:


















One last look:


----------



## stefanguti

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Invasion on the Danube:



OMG, this is so great!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I felt a little threatened, to tell the truth.


----------



## horationelson

Not Swan Lake but Swanee River !

Beautiful !!!


----------



## horationelson

And the cute little black ones :lovethem:


----------



## horationelson

Villa Aurora :
Oh my God !
Does this place really still exist ? Unbelievable.
I used to go there when I was a student - and that was quite a while ago .


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Are you drunk? 

j/k


----------



## horationelson

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> j/k


Who d'you mean ? Me ?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Just kidding. Three short posts within six minutes. Only happens to me when I'm drunk 

And yes: Villa Aurora is still going strong!


----------



## horationelson

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Just kidding. Three short posts within six minutes. Only happens to me when I'm drunk
> 
> And yes: Villa Aurora is still going strong!


3 posts within seconds - I can't believe it myself !


----------



## stefanguti

U4










Naschmarkt (6th district)










Wienzeile (6th district)










World Population (as of 26.01.2009)


----------



## snowman159

Bahnsteig4 said:


> I hope you aren't already tired of my overviews, zoom and panorama pictures,...


Never! :applause:
That's some amazing telephoto compression. What lens did you use? more than 300mm?

Here you can even see the housing projects of Bratislava in the distance: 


Bahnsteig4 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Just a few pictures found on flickr. 


Schönbrunn










The one and only original Ferris Wheel










Inside of the Vienna Opera House


----------



## stefanguti

Along the Danube Channel





















Lugeck (1st district)










Stefansplatz


----------



## Bahnsteig4

StePHansplatz. Even though you are doing an excellent job here, they didn't name the square after you.


----------



## Anekdote




----------



## stefanguti

Bahnsteig4 said:


> StePHansplatz. Even though you are doing an excellent job here, they didn't name the square after you.


You're right.
Well then, Stephansplatz 

Thx for the pictures, Anekdote.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

stefanguti said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

It is the Plague Column on the "Graben".


----------



## christos-greece

It is "beautiful" place ^^


----------



## stefanguti

Glad, that you like it. I have one more:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Vienna State Opera


----------



## Anekdote




----------



## christos-greece

Thanks stefanguti (and Anekdote)  Vienna its just great :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna State Opera












Later...













Graben with Plague Column


----------



## stefanguti

Plague Column


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## horationelson

christos-greece said:


> Thanks stefanguti (and Anekdote)  Vienna its just great :cheers:



True, true !


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## horationelson

^^
Is that you ?


----------



## Anekdote

nice shoes.. hehe


----------



## horationelson

^^
red and white - the colours of Vienna !


----------



## stefanguti

100% me


----------



## stefanguti

Clive Owen is imitating me.


----------



## horationelson

^^
Mr. Owen must be a viennaphile then ...

Welcome to the club


----------



## christos-greece

stefanguti said:


> Clive Owen is imitating me.


:lol:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Burgtheater











Ice Skating in front of the City Hall


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos ^^


----------



## stefanguti

University












Burgtheater


----------



## stefanguti

Hofburg


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## snowman159

Very impressive, as usual!

You're a very good photographer as well.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ +1 kay:

Of course Vienna city its awesome


----------



## stefanguti

Some pictures of Millennium Tower, from yesterday


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna DC












On the Danube River


----------



## christos-greece

Millenium tower its the tallest tower in Vienna? Floors, height?


----------



## stefanguti

202m / 50fl.


The blue Danube












Kärntnerstraße (1st district)


----------



## stefanguti

Modern architecture in Vienna DC


----------



## Bahnsteig4

From my place, 14th District:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Yay snow! Lovely pictures, I love this thread to bits, one of the best frequently-updated photo threads on the forum.  Look forward to more.


----------



## stefanguti

Thx Bristol Mike. More pictures will come, right now I am too busy...


----------



## horationelson

Busy busy busy said the bee.....


----------



## horationelson

^^
Golden Retriever, excellent family dog :angel1:


----------



## stefanguti

Sunday night, heavy snow





















Ice skating in front of the city hall


----------



## christos-greece

I like the snow a lot  but out there must be Freezing!!!


----------



## horationelson

Stefanguti - our most reliable town chronicler !
On his mission day in and day out, notwithstanding dire weather conditions !


----------



## stefanguti

Christos: When it is snowing, the temperature is ok, about 0°C. Therefore, when it gets to -5°C or even less, no snow is falling. 

2 more


Burgtheater























Winter Wonderland


----------



## stefanguti

On the other hand, an impression of what the summer can be like


----------



## stefanguti

Währinger Gürtel





















Subway Entrance


----------



## stefanguti

Naschmarkt


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Some very nice updated photos kay: thanks stefanguti


----------



## stefanguti

Kärntnerstraße


----------



## Pezerinno

Thanks Stefanguti for the fantastic photos


----------



## stefanguti

You're welcome


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bahnsteig4

edited


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Bahnsteig is back on track!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Donaukanal:






















































































































"Is that really necessary? Do you really like that? Children of bitches!"


----------



## snowman159

Great photos! :applause:



Bahnsteig4 said:


>


I love that one. If the laptop made it out alive? :lol:


----------



## stefanguti

Booyakasha!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> If the laptop made it out alive?


Yup. It did.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos Bahnsteig4


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful city, haven't been to Vienna for many years, but it still looks great to me!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Vienna is great indeed PG  I have never be there but i know :yes: for sure...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics all round, Vienna looks great as always!


----------



## stefanguti

The weather is too bad right now to take some pictures ...


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Vienna is great indeed PG  I have never be there but i know :yes: for sure...


Yes, amazing city!  You should definitely make a trip to Viennna some time in the future, Christos, you certainly won't be disappointed. :cheers:


----------



## qrde

Christian Eisenberger ,,Vietnam Scene''


----------



## qrde




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful -updated- pics


----------



## qrde




----------



## stefanguti

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ +1 :applause: those old cars looks fantastic


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## qrde

green car is not old  2006 Morgan roadster www: http://www.morgan-motor.net/mmc/pdf/morgan_roadster_brochure_pdf.pdf










heute fotos


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great new pix, thx. :cheers1:


----------



## stefanguti

Merci Parisian Girl


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos stefanguti!


----------



## stefanguti

Thx, Bristol Mike!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## JJFox




----------



## JJFox




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## JohnnyCrash

No people, just wonderful baroque and prebaroque buildings:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bristol Mike

Super pictures as usual mate! The architecture there is wonderful and spring looks like it's getting well underway there too!  I'm planning on making a visit there for a few days around Christmas time, what's it like in December?

Thanks.


----------



## stefanguti

In December, it is quite nice. People are in good mood and there are many little christmas markets. The temperature is about 0°C.


----------



## stefanguti

Crowded streets...


----------



## qrde

23. bezirk & more


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful, yet the 23rd district is not very urban


----------



## stefanguti

Haas Haus, 1st district


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The beautiful country of Johann Strauss


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pictures as usual mate .


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks Mike, more to come


----------



## qrde

Shönbrunn Koncert


----------



## stefanguti

Very nice pictures of Schönbrunn!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow that really does look like an event and a half lol. Great shots.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bahnsteig4




----------



## stefanguti

Nice!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Stadtpark:


----------



## JJFox




----------



## qrde




----------



## stefanguti

Sometimes, less is more, qrde!


----------



## Vincedem

philadweller said:


> Definitely a beautiful city. Not the most exciting place though to have fun but more exciting than Brussels.


lol, I totally dont agree on this one.


----------



## qrde

Uitp




























Tirol in Wien 




























































Only 30 in the world 1 in Wien Wiesmann Roadster 20th Anniversary Edition


----------



## stefanguti

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Paul Easton

As a newcomer to this forum I would like to thank everybody - especially Bahnsteig4 - for some great photos. They bring back some great memories of many happy days spent in Vienna - either working/living there or returning as a regular tourist.

I will try to share some of my own photos on here.

For starters, here's one of the UN and Austria Centre - taken in November 1988. It's a very different view today!










Looking across the vineyards (during the winter) towards the village of Kahlenbergerdorf and the River Danube:










Window display in Demel - December 2006:










Taken during the Neujahrskonzert 'Preview' performance on 30th December 2006 in the Golden Hall of the Musikverein in Vienna. Zubin Mehta conducts the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## stefanguti

Roof of Stephansdom





















City Hall


----------



## stefanguti

Rose at Volksgarten Parc, 1st district


----------



## stefanguti

Background: General Hospital of the city of Vienna, East Tower (85m), 9th district
Biggest hospital of Europe


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Michaelerplatz


----------



## stefanguti

Kohlmarkt


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Michaelertrakt


----------



## PortoNuts

Vienna is simply stunning!


----------



## stefanguti

Tuchlauben


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Boeing 777 at the airport


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## tonyssa

Nice pictures!


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks a lot!


----------



## snowman159

Great photos, stefan!

Close to the UN building I found this interesting mural:


----------



## stefanguti

^^Very interesting


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I like the last photo, very nice. Regards.*


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks Jan, me too.

I like that very special view.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Johnny Blade

Freaked me out for a second, that guy throwing the Frisbee looks a lot like my uncle when he was a little younger except his hair is more reddish.


stefanguti said:


>


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## erbse

stefanguti said:


> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg90/stefanguti/DSC03992.jpg


Geil. What and where is this place?


----------



## natarajan1986

millennium tower rocks


----------



## GregfromAustria

erbse said:


> Geil. What and where is this place?


That´s on the Kahlenberg! Indeed it´s a great place


----------



## christos-greece

natarajan1986 said:


> millennium tower rocks


I agree; the Millennium tower its indeed great


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Any idea what was going on here? Thanks for the pics


----------



## horationelson

Someone suggested 'car blessing'.

Location : Kahlenberg , in the rear the so-called Sobieski Church .


----------



## stefanguti

car blessing 

I have never seen this before myself...


Graben


----------



## JJFox




----------



## JJFox




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great sets of photos mate. Keep 'em coming .


----------



## JJFox




----------



## stefanguti

St. Stephan's Cathedral from distance


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## !conic

I really enjoy this amazing Vienna show! Keep'em coming


----------



## PortoNuts

Vienna seems to be the most interesting city in Central Europe.


----------



## horationelson

^^
Maybe it is - not only in central Europe


----------



## JJFox

*Palais Coburg*


----------



## horationelson

^^

Mmmmmmh 

Fehlen nur noch Ansichten der Rückseite zur völligen Zufriedenheit


----------



## stefanguti

Need for speed on the Ring










Hofburg at night


----------



## PortoNuts

Hofburg looks amazing. One of the greatest palaces. It used to be the official residence of the Emperor, wasn't it?


----------



## stefanguti

Exactly, until 1918.

Here is a picture from 1900:


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## PortoNuts

stefanguti said:


> Exactly, until 1918.
> 
> Here is a picture from 1900:


Oh, the golden times!:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Kohlmarkt


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

The great thing about this city is that it managed to retain the imperial Belle Époque appearance.
:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Not everywhere: some buildings were destroyed during WW II.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

In this last photo, isnt' that a major commercial throughfare of Vienna? I can't remember the name...


----------



## stefanguti

The last photo represents the "Graben" (1st district), pedestrian area in the inner city.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Especially that last picture is very beautiful, so many lovely buildings. I love the architecture of Vienna and cities in that area of Europe.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers:Vienna is truly a pearl in the heart of Europe!


----------



## horationelson

^^

And stefanguti its truly devoted chronicler


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks  I try my best.


PortNuts: Come visit the SSC Vienna community!


----------



## PortoNuts

stefanguti said:


> Thanks  I try my best.
> 
> 
> PortNuts: Come visit the SSC Vienna community!


kay:I aprecciate your suggestion. But speaking german is not one of my talents, unfortunately. :|


----------



## stefanguti

Thanks 

Have been in Asia the last month.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Nightsky

*LEOPOLDSTADT

Leopoldstadt, the second district, is an island in the city, divided from the city center by Danube Canal in the south and from Donaustadt by the wide River Danube. A large part of Leopoldstadt is occupied by the park and amusement park Prater. Leopoldstadt is also home to the fictive nation Kugelmugel. Leopoldstadt once had a large Jewish population, but was partly destroyed by the holocaust Leopoldstadt south part has recently experienced a construction boom.*









Looking towards Leopoldstadt from Ringstrasse. Modern office highrise buildings in glass and steel has been constructed at Leopoldstadt's river bank of Danube Canal recently.









UNIQA Tower is the first thing that meets you when you enter Leopoldstadt from the city center. 75m, 22 floors. It is the first so called green building in Austria.









New glass towers under construction in Leopoldstadt.









Traffic jam over Danube, at the foot UNIQA Tower.








Sunset over Danube Canal.

















A floating swimmingpool in Danube Canal.

























A tram rides over Danube. Ringturm in the background.

















Swimming in the canal.

















Modern architecture of Leopoldstadt.









Can you spot the golden tower of Hundertwasser's Plant?









Towards the mountains.









The “beach” of Leopoldstadt's strand.








Praterstern column. Praterstern is a busy railway station and traffic hub near Praterpark.

*PRATERPARK:*
Prater is a huge park, that occupies the majority of the land of Leopoldstadt. It is divided into 2 parts: A green area for cycling and walking, and a famous amusement park.









Hauptallee in Praterpark, where I relaxed.









Wurstelprater amusement park is filled with rides, merry-go-rounds, a roller coaster, shooting galleries and restaurants. The most famous attraction is the more than 100 year old ferris wheel Riesenrad.









Prater Amusement Park - The Disneyland of Vienna!









Riesenrad ferris wheel is the landmark of Prater and is one of the world's oldest moving ferris wheels. It is 65 m high and was erected in 1897 to celebrate Franz Josef I's golden jubilee. In the past, there was a theme park “Venice of Vienna” with canals, gondolas and Italian buildings that surrounded the wheel. 









It has been seen in many movies, such as The Third Man, Before Sunrise and James Bond: The Living Daylight.









An exhibition about Riesenrad with models inside red wagons that are similar to the ones of the wheel. This model shows the damage of the wheel after WWII bombings. Before the bombings, Riesenrad had twice as many wagons.

Some of the views over Leopoldstadt from Riesenrad can be seen below:
Views of other districts from Riesenrad can be seen in the 
Vienna skylines and views section that is highly recommendable: http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vienna_skylines.html









Towards UNIQA Tower.

















Leopoldstadt new highrises.









Leopoldstadt and Donaustadt.









Leopoldstadt with Landstrasse in the background.

















Leopoldstadt with Donaustadt in the background.









There is a restaurant in the wagon below.









The other, smaller ferris wheel. 

















The old wooden interior of the ferris wheel's wagons. It is swinging in the air as it reaches the top. Some of the windows can be partly opened.









For views from Riesenrahd that is not in Leopoldstadt, look in the http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vienna_skylines.htmlskylinesection.

















Prater Amusement Park.









Reichsbrücke (Empire brigde), the bridge to Donaustadt over Danube.









Mexikoplatz with Franz von Assisi Church. The name of the square comes from the fact that Mexico was one of only 2 countries that protested against Austria's Anschluss to Nazi Germany.









Assisi Kirche is one of Vienna's most underrated churches. It is not so famous despite it is very rare, built in a historicist style that resembles romanesque style. It was completed in 1913, but was planned to be completed upon Emperor Franz Josef I:s golden jubilee, so the opening ceremony was held in 1898 despite the fact that the building wasn't completed.

















Assisi Church in Leopoldstadt seen from the bridge over Danube.

Leopoldstadt on World Travel Images:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vienna_Leopoldstadt.html


----------



## stefanguti

Thank you for the photos!


----------



## Nightsky

stefanguti said:


> Thank you for the photos!


I'm glad you like my posts, I also made separate threads about my trip, and have included it on my website, but thought it was worth to put it on this thread as well.


----------



## stefanguti

Quite interesting, that you chose to put Leopoldstadt up!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated photos as well, @stefanguti


----------



## stefanguti

Thx!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! I wanna hug the cute guy in blue! lol


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

This last one is gorgeous:drool:.


----------



## stefanguti

Japan Media Arts Festival Vienna


----------



## stefanguti

Burgtheater


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Nightsky

Now to the most modern part of Vienna:

*Donaustadt at the north side of Danube River, is the district with the largest amount of highrises and small skyscrapers in Vienna, together with Wienerberg district. It is also where Donauturm, the TV tower that is Vienna's tallest structure is situated. The atmosphere of the highrise part of the district, called Donau City, is a bit cold since it was originally a district with many commie blocks and mostly highways and large roads are surrounding the complex. Ugly tunnels and skybridges are what meets the pedestrian. Even if the highrises looks good from a distance, the architects have failed to create a personal atmosphere. The large Donaupark is also situated here. It is Vienna's largest district in area and has 149 000 inhabitants. Since Donaustadt consists of 6 former villages there are also older, more smallscale parts of Donaustadt that I didn't visit.*









Donaustadt skyline seen from Donauturm. From the left: IZD Tower, UNO City´s VIC Towers, Saturn-Tower, Hochhaus Neue Donau, Andromeda Tower and Mischek Tower. Donaupark is in front.









Donaustadt from the North from a local bus, including Donauturm.









Donaustadt seen from Leopoldstadt. I walked over the bridge Reichsbrücke's pedestrian section over Danube to Donaustadt.









River Danube is very wide. Taken during my walk over Reichsbrücke.









Danube is so wide it has a thin island in the middle, Donauinsel.









Hochhaus Neue Donau. At 150m and 34 floors it is the second tallest skyscraper of Vienna and the tallest in Donau City, since it was completed in 2001.

















The backside of Hochaus Neue Donau.









Hochhaus Neue Donau is famous for its curved roof.









UNO City complex, also called Vienna International Center (VIC), is Vienna's branch of United Nations, consisting of beige curved highrises. The tallest of these so called VIC buildings is127m. To the right: IZD Tower from 2001. 130m, 37 floors. Vienna's 3rd tallest skyscraper.
Note the highway that takes you to famous cities like Budapest, Graz, Prague and Brno.









Vienna International Centre was built in 1978. Albert Wimmer was the architect.









A glass building and UNO City.









Donauturm.


















Mountains and Millennium Tower seen from Donau City. Millennium Tower is Austria's tallest skyscraper, but located on the other side of the river in Brigittenau.









Andromeda Tower.









Austria Center: the stairway to this congress center is pretending to be a flag.









Austria Center congress center with Donauturm in the background.









Ares Tower.









UNO City again.

















Saturn-Tower from 2004 has 23 floors.









Donau City is Vienna's answer to Paris La Defènse. To the right: Andromeda Tower from 1998, 110m, 29 floors.









Mischek Tower from 1999. In my opinion this residential building doesn't fit in to the concept of Donau City, since it reminds a bit of the ugly commie blocks from the 60s. 36 floors, 108m. 

*DONAUPARK
This large park is a contrast to the stiff atmosphere of Donau City's cool skyscrapers. On the other side of the park you will reach Donauturm, Austria's tallest TV tower. *









When you enter Donaupark you see this warning sign for small locomotives that drives around the park on a min railway.









The train from Donauturm.









Millennium Tower seen from Donaupark.

















Donau City skyline from Donaupark. From the left: IZD Tower, UNO City, Saturn-Tower and Mischek Tower.









Donauturm TV Tower seen from Donaupark. Donauturm, that opened in 1964 is the tallest structure in Austria at a height of 252m to the top. It was built for the Horticultural Show that took place in Donaupark in 1964.








" 
Donauturm (Danube Tower) has a revolving rooftop restaurant and an outdoor observation deck.









Looking up Donauturm, the highest TV tower in Austria. A fatal accident happened in 1968 when an American balloon crashed into the tower.









From Donauturm's highspeed elevator there is a glass window in the roof so you can look up to the top of the elevator shaft while it is moving.It takes only 35 seconds to the top.

It is 152m to the observation deck. There is also a revolving restaurant.

_Views of Donaustadt from the outdoor observation deck of Donauturm, at 152m height:_

























This is a bungee jump site, that is used in the summer if the views are not enough!









Villas in Donaustadt.









Urban Donau City seen from Donauturm.

*The future of Donau City:*

A new master plan for the remaining empty plots have been drawn by the French architect Dominique Perrault. The focus point of this project will be two skyscrapers called DC Towers. The 60-storey Tower 1 will be Austria's new tallest building at a height of 220m and the 46-storey Tower 2 will be somewhat lower, 160m, but still taller than all existing buildings in Donaustadt. A 3rd 100m tower will also be built plus a large aquarium and other highrises.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Lord David

Vienna, future Olympics host? 

http://lorddavid04.deviantart.com/art/Vienna-2020-Bid-Book-100313338

Just click download.


----------



## stefanguti

I don't think so... But it is worth a try.


----------



## Lord David

Well by looking at the intricacies of my fake bid, it could work. There's plenty of space to work with, existing main stadium, all that's needed are some new venues and upgrades.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice set of photos @stefanguti


----------



## stefanguti

Thx christos!

Why did you do that Lord David?
Just for fun?
Looks like a lot of work!

Anyway I think it is pretty unlikely that the olypmics will be held in Europe in 2020, considering they will be in UK 2012 already...


----------



## Lord David

stefanguti said:


> Thx christos!
> 
> Why did you do that Lord David?
> Just for fun?
> Looks like a lot of work!
> 
> Anyway I think it is pretty unlikely that the olypmics will be held in Europe in 2020, considering they will be in UK 2012 already...


It was for the Gamesbids, 2020 Olympics Comp. Well one of them 
The closest thing to a real bid book, following the IOC Questionnaire. 

http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12898

Came 2nd! :bleep:


----------



## stefanguti

2nd after KL?
That is a good place considering the other participating cities!


----------



## PortoNuts

You have a great talent for photography :cheers:!

I have to get time and make a (long) stop in Vienna. Gorgeous city.


----------



## stefanguti

Thx PortoNuts. You are very welcome!


----------



## PortoNuts

^^

It's always a pleasure to visit this thread.

I've never gone to Vienna but I already have a souvenir from there .


----------



## stefanguti

Here is another photo just for you 

Street concert of pianist So Ryang:


----------



## stefanguti

And another one from So Ryang:


----------



## PortoNuts

sorry double post


----------



## PortoNuts

That's an evidence of Vienna's cosmopolitanism:cheers:.

I love street concerts. They make everything much more vibrant.

Thanks .


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna Opera


----------



## stefanguti

Karlskirche


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, awesome photos once again @stefanguti


----------



## PortoNuts

Every architect should visit Vienna a few times. A truly open space architecture school.


----------



## horationelson

PortoNuts said:


> Every architect should visit Vienna a few times. A truly open space architecture school.


In particular the black haired girl with the victory sign


----------



## PortoNuts

horationelson said:


> In particular the black haired girl with the victory sign


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Mr Bricks

Amazing thread! Vienna sure is one of the greatest and most beautiful cities in the world!


----------



## PortoNuts

stefanguti said:


>


Horse carriages are so associated with Vienna and the glories of the past empire. I must try that one day.:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Try that.
The most spectacular thing about it seems to be the price 
Of course, as a genuine Viennese guy, I never do that


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## greenice

Vienna is beautiful


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Nightsky

*BRIGITTENAU AND MILLENNIUM TOWER

Brigitteanu is just a normal residential district in west part of Vienna, with no specific tourist attractions. But since year 2000 the district looks a lot more exciting from afar at least, since the Millennium City has been built, a huge shopping and entertainment complex that were completed just before the new millennium, crowned by Millennium Tower, Austria's tallest skyscraper, is the landmark. And the Danube riverbank is really nice, with views of Donaustadt.*









Millennium Tower is 202 m tall to the top of the antennas and 171m to the roof, has 51 floors, and was completed in 1999 before the new millennium.









Millennium Tower is Austria's tallest building (Donauturm is taller but is not counted as a building).









The lead architect was Gustav Peischl. The tower works as an office building.
















The area around Millennium Tower is a bit desolate and it is hard to reach the entrance of the mall as a pedestrian. The tower can only be reached from the inside of the mall.
So even if it looks good from the distance, it is not recommandable to walk around the building, since it is huge and you have to pass through several horribly ugly warehouses and garages.









Millennium City has about 100 stores and restaurants and houses the biggest cinema in Austria.









Merkur, a very fresh supermarket inside Millennium City.









Looking up Millennium Tower from inside the mall.









The riverbank of Danube is a good place to relax and you can see Donaustadt from Brigittenau.









A fast hoovercraft at Danube.









A normal street in Brigittenau. The area is not popular about the Viennese citizens, but is not that bad after all.


----------



## Nightsky

*NEUBAU

Neuebau is the district that starts opposite Ringstrasse from downtown, and borders Mariahilfe to the north. It includes MuseumsQuartier, a large block with only museums and Spittelberg, the six blocks with the oldest preserved streets of Vienna. *









Naturhistorisches Museum (Museum of Natural History), one of two identical museum palace, is one of the world's most important and largest museums and was built to house the huge collection of the Habsburgs. It includes the 25 000 year old Venus of Willensdorf and a skeleton of a dinosaur. The dome is 60m high. 









Note the golden Mozart imitator. The museum building opened in 1889 at the same time as the Kunsthistorisches Museum, an identical museum across Maria-Theresien-Platz, where you can see the special greenery.









Kunsthistorisches Museum (Museum of Art History). The two museums have identical exteriors, designed by Gottfried Semper and Karl Freiherr von Hasenauer and face each other across Maria-Thereien-Platz.









Both museum buildings were built between 1872 and 1891 on Ringstrasse. Kunsthistorisches Museum was built to host the large art collections of the Habsbergs, including famous paintings.









The first sight after walking the long Mariahilfer Strasse from my hostel. The huge building is the Museum of Fine Arts.

MUSEUMSQUARTIER:
MuseumsQuartier, the 8th largest cultural area in the world, contains Baroque and modern museum buildlings. Museum of Modern Art and Leopold Musuem is within the area.









MuseumsQuartier, a large block with only museums.









The passage to MuseumsQuartier.









Museum Moderner Kunst (Museum of Modern Art). 








The yellow boxes in MuseumsQuartier contain outdoor sofas.









The busy Ringstrasse that goes around the city center.


----------



## Nightsky

SPITTELBERG:
Spittelberg contains of six quartiers between Burggasse and Siebensterngasse and is a part of Neubau district. The area with its old smallscale houses and hilly streets is an example of how Vienna looked before it was transformed into a big city.









Spittelberggasse. The area was saved from demolision in the 1970s.

















Spittelberggasse is a short pedestrian street.

















Gutenberggasse.









A police station near Spittelberg.

















Siebensterngasse.









Burggasse.









Ringstrasse where Spittelberg meets Innere Stadt.









Volkstheater. Founded 1889.









Palais Trautson. A baroque palace from 1712.









Ringstrasse, towards the baroque Palais Auersperg.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

I'll change what I said previously. Vienna is the diamond of Europe! :dj:


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful photos of Vienna, @stefanguti once again


----------



## stefanguti

@ Naschmarkt


----------



## evian

stefanguti said:


> I could do a photo, but you would have to wait for it.


I shall be very grateful if you take a photo.


----------



## stefanguti

Some more fruits and vegetables from Naschmarkt


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing mix of colours! :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Vienna International Airport


----------



## stefanguti

Another one at night:


----------



## stefanguti

Korean Air Boeing 747


----------



## PortoNuts

For a city of its size, Vienna is much more lively and cosmopolitan than some bigger cities.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Pisling

stefanguti said:


>


Awesome! He's not exactly the poster boy for Burn Energy Drink...


----------



## PortoNuts

stefanguti, you're a genius!


----------



## stefanguti

^^thx 

haha the guy is too funny!
burn!!!


----------



## stefanguti

^^thx 

haha the guy is too funny!
burn!!!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Energy2003

das Range Rover Foto gefällt auch mal mir ...


----------



## stefanguti

Here is another one for you


----------



## stefanguti

City Lines


----------



## stefanguti

Millennium Tower


----------



## stefanguti

Metro @ Vienna DC


----------



## JohnnyCrash

Congrats to 1000 posts, thanks to everybody for sharing these wonderful images of vienna!

keep on rocking :banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for showing this wonderful city to all of us .


----------



## stefanguti

thx for looking!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Kelleine

You're right about the caution sign above, i really want to go to Vienna! Your photos are GREAT, you seem very very proud. Maybe you should start a blog as well, to document all that you are doing and all the photos you are taking. Great stuff, please keep it up!


----------



## christofrey

A real wonderfuel thread. It's a real pleasure to see these fine fotos. (I should also post some pics here.)


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great!


----------



## snowman159

I hope you don't mind if I add a few photos:


----------



## snowman159




----------



## stefanguti

Your good quality photos are always very welcome, snowman!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated photos of Vienna; please keep them coming


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Nightsky

*SKYLINES AND VIEWS OF VIENNA:

Vienna has kept its historical skyline with church towers and almost no highrises in the center. Stephansdom and the Rathaus are thus domintaing the skyline of Vienna's Innere Stadt. But during the last decades, skyscrapers have begun to pop up everywhere. Donau City is a district with smaller skyscrapers and is also the place of Donauturm, Vienna's tallest structure. And taller buildings are planned. In the otherwise flat Brigittenau, Millennium Tower, Austria's tallest skyscraper has been built. And Wienerberg is the newest skyscraper cluster. And tall glass and steel highrises are under construction as close to the city center as Leopoldstadt's south edge (only Danube Canal is between) and Landstrasse just east of the center. Most parts of Vienna are pretty flat, but mountains are bordering the city to the north. *

Most parts of Vienna are pretty flat, but mountains are bordering the city to the north. The best skyline shots I made from the historic ferris wheel Riesenrad, the riverbank of Danube and the observation deck of Donauturm TV tower.

*VIEWS FROM RIESENRAD:*

Riesenrad is one of the world's oldest and highest ferris wheels. It is located in Prater Amusement Park and I took a ride a sunny afternoon.









Towards UNIQA Tower and the free fall tower.









Landstrasse in the background.









Leopoldstadt new highrises.









Leopoldstadt and Donaustadt.









Leopoldstadt with Landstrasse in the background.









Landstrasse. Church and City Tower. Wienerberg towers in the background.









Leopoldstadt with Funkturm in the background.
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/P1090272.[/IMGLeopoldstadt with Donaustadt in the background.

[img]http://www.worldtravelimages.net/P1090273.JPG 
Donaustadt with Donauturm to the left, Hochhaus Neue Donau to the right and Assisi Church in front.









To the north and Millennium Tower.









The northern outskirts and mountains from Riesenrad.









Here including Millennium Tower.









Closeup of Donauturm.









Closeup of Assisi Church and Hochhaus Neue Donau.









There is a restaurant in the wagon below.









The other, smaller ferris wheel. 


















The old wooden interior of the ferris wheel's wagons. It is swinging in the air as it reaches the top. Some of the windows can be partly opened.

























Donaustadt and Assisi Church fron Riesenrad.









Funkturm.









View over the huge Praterpark.









Leopoldstadt and mountains.









Spittelau Incineration Plant by Hundertwasser from Riesenrahd.









Ringturm and nearby Praterstern Station from Risenrahd.

*VIEWS FROM DONAUTURM:*
Views from the 152m high outdoor observation deck of Donauturm, the tallest TV tower in Austria:









Donaustadt skyline seen from Donauturm. From the left: IZD Tower, UNO City´s VIC Towers, Saturn-Tower, Hochhaus Neue Donau, Andromeda Tower and Mischek Tower. Donaupark is in front.









UNO City in Donau City.









Skyscrapers of Donau City.









This is a bungee jump site, that is used in the summer if the views are not enough!









Villas in Donaustadt.









Donau City.









Reichsbrücke that I just walked over Danube with Donauinsel Island. Assisi Church in Leopoldstadt to the left of the bridge. Funkturm in the far.









City center with Wienerberg skyscrapers in the far left.









Millennium Tower (Austria's tallest bldg, to the right) and the Incineration Plant design by Hundertwasser in the middle.









Brigittenau with its Millennium City/Millennium Tower. Mountains can be seen in the background.









Right side of Donau: Flordisdorf district with Florido Tower. Far left Nussdorf and mountains in the outskirts.









Closeup of Florido Tower.









Floridsdorf with Donaufeld Parish Church.









Floridsdorf.









Towards Slovakia. Many wind power stations outside Vienna.

*VIEWS FROM OTHER SPOTS:*









Donaustadt seen from Leopoldstadt. I walked over the bridge Reichsbrücke's pedestrian section over Danube to Donaustadt.









UNO City complex, also called Vienna International Center (VIC), is Vienna's branch of United Nations, consisting of beige curved highrises. The tallest of these so called VIC buildings is127m. To the right: IZD Tower from 2001. 130m, 37 floors. Vienna's 3rd tallest skyscraper.









Donau City skyline from Donaupark. From the left: IZD Tower, UNO City, Saturn-Tower and Mischek Tower.









Donaustad seen form the plane while landing at the airport.









Donau City from the Danube Riverbank at the foot of Millennium Tower in Brigittenau.









Donau City, Donauturm and swans from the Danube Riverbank at the foot of Millennium Tower in Brigittenau.









View from the stairs of Upper Belvedere towards Stephansdom and mountains.









View from the stairs of Upper Belvedere towards the garden and the city center.









Funkturm seen from Belvedere.









Wienerberg highrise cluster seen from the hostel, , part of Favoriten district. One of two districts with skyscrapers together with Donaustadt. Not so large, but looks impressive during night.









Vienna Twin Towers from 2001 are the tallest buildings in Wienerberg. They are 138m tall and have 37 floors. To the right is Delugan Meissl Tower. Unfortunately I didn't have time to visit Wienerberg.









View from Wombat hostel: Maria vom Siege Church and Furnkturm.









Church west of Westbahnhof seen from the hostel.









Leopoldstadt's new glass towers seen from Innere Stadt.









Franz von Assisi Church in Leopoldstadt from the bridge over Danube.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

View and skyline photos of Vienna are very nice


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos as well, includes the first


----------



## stefanguti

I have some more! 
You will see


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

stefanguti said:


>


Woah! Sexy! :banana:


----------



## Energy2003

stefan, you should have had speaken to that girl ! 

she´s extremly pretty



btw: you postet that photo allready once


----------



## stefanguti

I should have, I know!


----------



## pumpikatze

!THANKS FOR SHARING THOSE VIENNA BEAUTIES!kay:


----------



## stefanguti

lol 

and what about her?


----------



## pumpikatze

Waiting for more


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## pumpikatze

love this thread!


----------



## Ni3lS

Lol. Stefanguti, you're a real spy photographer


----------



## stefanguti

Just casual people on the street


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## MarkusErikssen

Lovely city!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Energy2003

stefanguti said:


>




high society in a BMW E30 ???? (about 20 y.o.)




btw: the blonde right girl speaking with those tourist guy is very nice, but too much student looking


----------



## Slartibartfas

"too much student looking"  
Its only a matter of perspective.


----------



## stefanguti

She looks like a normal Viennese girl!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## durio uno

stefanguti said:


>



...is this a flea market...?


----------



## stefanguti

Yes, exactly.
It is around Naschmarkt, between the 4th, 5th & 6th district.


----------



## stefanguti

More of the flea:


----------



## durio uno

^^^^

I missed this when I was there last month...


----------



## stefanguti

Have you been to Naschmarkt?


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## durio uno

stefanguti said:


> Have you been to Naschmarkt?


yeah, but only the rows selling food items


----------



## aracely

the flea market looks pretty awesome


----------



## stefanguti

The flea market is fun


----------



## durio uno

^^^^^^^^

...you make me want to come again....:lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos from this open market in Vienna


----------



## stefanguti

thx


----------



## Energy2003

stefanguti said:


> The flea market is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



looks more garbage than a market. Müllhalde


----------



## stefanguti

Of course, the flea market has a lot of crap to offer!


----------



## Energy2003

is there a system behind, or can everyone do what he wants ?


----------



## stefanguti

I think everyone can sell his stuff without any major rules!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

last picture taken with 10-20 mm


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos once again @stefan


----------



## stefanguti

thx
I am busy again right now, so the updates are getting unregularly. But I try my best


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## PortoNuts

God save Vienna :bow:.


----------



## PastorCat

Because of the author...My friends and I added 3days in Vienna to our 2010 vacation. 

I will be bringing two wide lenses with me and am looking forward to some excellent photos (F3.5 10-20mm & 10mm F2.8 Fisheye). To ensure that I get the best light, I've even calculated dawn and dusk for our three days in Vienna. 

What great photos! Great photographers in this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

stefanguti said:


> I am busy again right now, so the updates are getting unregularly. But I try my best


No problem @stefan


----------



## stefanguti

Nice!

Here some 10-20mm I made last summer_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for posting those photos...


----------



## stefanguti

more coming soon


----------



## intrepid

stefanguti said:


>


Where is that building in Vienna?


----------



## stefanguti

This is a very beautiful building built by Otto Wagner on the Wienzeile, next to the Naschmarkt (6th district). It is one of three so called "Wienzeilenhäuser".


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Buildings of Vienna are great... thanks for the updated photos


----------



## stefanguti

thx


Parliament


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome christmas lights decoration:


>


:cheers:


----------



## kardeee

Nice pictures


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Karolina.

lovely! one of the most beautiful cities in the world


----------



## stefanguti

sorry for the lack of time right now...

just one skyline shot:


----------



## snowman159

^^

That's a very interesting angle. And I also love the reflection in the building. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

stefanguti said:


> sorry for the lack of time right now...
> 
> just one skyline shot:


Indeed, a really nice shot by stefanguti


----------



## stefanguti

Almost a skyline


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## qrde

Cars


----------



## qrde




----------



## liman_drzava

A few pics from my last visit, two weeks ago:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Nice photo. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those night photos of Vienna are really great


----------



## AGC

I like the texture of cathedral's roof. Unusual, looks a little bit modern.


----------



## stefanguti

good to see!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for updates photos of Vienna stefanguti


----------



## Linie29

Christmas in Vienna (December 2009) ^^


----------



## Manolo_B2

stefanguti said:


>


wow, just great! :nuts:
i'd like to study in vienna next autumn...


----------



## stefanguti

No problem, come over!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Franzl

Great shot!


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome! Well done!


----------



## stefanguti

Thank you.
Some more:


----------



## christos-greece

My favourite thread about Vienna; thanks for the very nice -updated- photos kay:


----------



## stefanguti

Hello christos!


----------



## thun

Hey, finally a pic from the Viennese forumers meeting! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Which one of them is stefanguti?


>


----------



## yousername

wunderschoene bilder stefan, wien ist ur-photogen


----------



## Ronald34

Proud to be austrian!:cheers:


----------



## city_thing

That's like, the hottest SSC meet ever.


----------



## stefanguti

This is no SSC-user-meeting and I am sorry to disappoint you, but I am not on the picture. ^^^
More pictures will follow.
Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Linie29

__


----------



## Slartibartfas

Aren't our Flak Towers lovely?


----------



## PortoNuts

Hadn't been in this thread for such a long time!

Love the different shapes and sizes of the buildings above kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome aerial photos of Vienna


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely piccies all round, especially those last rooftop ones. Are they recent ones?


----------



## taimis

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely piccies all round, especially those last rooftop ones. Are they recent ones?


Yeah, those are very recent, taken from the cathedral bell-tower.


----------



## ssd1

Plain UGLY.


----------



## erbse

^ Plain STUPID.


----------



## christos-greece

The large big building on background in this photo, what building is that?


>


----------



## Ronald34

Hi Christos,

Behind the Votiv Church? I think its the AKH - the biggest hospital in Austria.


----------



## Linie29

__


----------



## stefanguti

Very nice set of pictures!

Some more:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Ronald34 said:


> Hi Christos,
> 
> Behind the Votiv Church? I think its the AKH - the biggest hospital in Austria.


Yes that one, thanks for the info kay:


Another awesome aerial view of the city:


>


----------



## Urs Karpath

*Wien*

Hier mal ein paar Puitln aus Wiens richtiger Altstadt:sämtlich von mir








Wir sehen uns mal den östlichen Bereich an.
Nach links zweigt die baulich geschlossene Kahlenberger Straße ab, gerade geht s in die Greinergasse:








Detail:








Greinergasse, links ein vermauertes mittelalterliches Portal, siehe nächstes Bild, das grotesk große Haustor in der Gassenflucht ist alt und ein typisches merkmal dieses Suburbiums: Hier mussten zwecks Weintransport Fuhrwerke durch.








Auch die unscheinbareren Fassaden haben eine vielschichtige Vergangenheit:








Die Greinergasse ist nur an der rechten Seite bebaut worden, hier endete Nussdorf. Links angepasste Wohnblocks, bzw danach Freiraum:








Nussdorfer Pfarrkirche. Auch in Nussdorf ist Barock natürlich Trumpf:








Nach Süden zweigt die urige Hammerschmiedgasse ab:








Poller an der Ecke zur Hammerschmiedgasse:








Pfarrhof, hier sieht man die alte Stadtbegrenzung:










Herzstück des Viertels ist die auf beträchtlicher Länge erhalten gebliebene Kahlenberger Straße:








mit beträchtlichen architektonischen Details:








rechts das Bürgerspital aus dem 16. Jh:








dörflich- kleinstädtisches Nebeneinander:








spätmittelalterliche Elemente auf dörflichen Bauten:








rechts ein besonderes Curiosum: Dresdner Stalinbarock auf Nussdorferisch:








Das ehem. Rathaus ist immerhin echt und aus dem 16. Jh:








auch hier die überhohe Toreinfahrt:








gemütliche Ecke:








durch dieses Tor werden wir mal schreiten:








Haus vom Innenhof aus:








Die Substanz ist aus dem 16 Jh:








typisches Straßenbild:








Eines der unzähligen Beethovenhäuser Wiens, in diesem Fall ein ganz entzückendes:








Situation oberhalb des Beethovenhauses:








Dazwischen diese schöne Empireinfahrt - der Reiz Nussdorfs liegt in den vielen hetrogenen Details, die ein stimmiges Ganzes ergeben:








Daneben ein gotisches Haus:








Das Ganze im Ensemble:








Beherrschend das Beethovenhaus:








Erst nach oben hin verliert sich die alte Substanz, wird dörflich bzw überformt:









Wir zweigen von der Kahlenbergerstraße nach links (Osten) ab in die Eroicagasse, die ins angrenzende *Heiligenstadt* führt.
Der Name deutet schon darauf hin, dass wir auf in dieser Gegend allenthalben anzutreffenden Spuren von Wiens größtem rheinischen Sohn wandeln.
Zunächst ist die Eroicagasse nicht eben galerieergiebig, erst nach wenigen hundert Metern ändert sich dies...








wenn wir nämlich ins Zentrum vorrücken. Rechts schon das sog. Eroicahaus. Quizfrage: welche berühmte Symphonie ist hier entstanden?








die Gasse schwenkt nach rechts zum Pfarrplatz hin. Links das Eroicahaus:








Das sehr hübsche Ensemble des Pfarrplatzes, hier die wenig gezeigte Nordseite:








Blick in die nach Westen abzweigende Probusgasse:








Hier das so weltberühmte sogenannte Eroicahaus. Und hier beantworten wir gleich die obige Frage:
In diesem Haus entstanden weder Schostakowitschs Leningrader Symphonie, Bruckners Siebente noch Mozarts Prager Symphonie. In diesem Haus entstand überhaupt keine bekannt gewordene Symphonie, folglich auch nicht Beethovens Dritte. 








Das Ganze war ein Missverständnis, das aufgrund einer neuen Hausnumerierung entstanden war. Das richtige Eroicahaus befand sich ein paar Häuser weiter und wurde schon im 19 Jh. abgebrochen. 
Der Innenhof:








Heute findet sich nach wie vor eine Eroica-Gedenkstätte mit wertvollen Exponaten drin.
Innerhalb Heiligenstadts Zentrum findet man zahlreiche gotische Details:








Das schöne Pfarrplatzensemble:








wertvoller Altbestand hinter der Pfarrkirche:








mit got. Details:








Solche Durchfahrtsbögen sind auch für die Innere Stadt typisch:








das ganze Ensemble von rückwärts:








In der Probusgasse wenigstens eine authentische Beethovengedenkstätte, und was für eine:








Hier entstand jenes 'Testament', mit welchem Heiligenstadt bei Musikhistorikern in Verbindung gebracht wird.
Auch in der Armbrustergasse noch ein bisschen Altbestand:








sehr kleinststädtisch halt:








Ach ja, und gotische Kirchen gibt s auch noch:








Oder zumindest, was die Türken davon übriggelassen haben (im ggst. Fall außer dem Chor nicht allzuviel)

Das Kahlenbergerdorf zu Alt-Wien zu zählen, ist eigentlich schon ein starkes Stück.
Wir tun es hier aber trotzdem.
Gute Patinierung:








hier schon weniger gute:








Turm der Georgskirche mit dem Leopoldsberg:








Pfarrhof:








malerischer Winkel:

















Kirchhof:








In der zweimal von den Türken zerstörten Georgskirche:








Frühling vor Wien:

















Jetzt sind wir am schicksalsträchtigen Kahlenberg angekommen. Die Josefskirche, in deren Ruinen (natürlich von den Türken zerstört) König Jan Sobieski 1683 die letzte Messe vor der Entsatzschlacht um Wien lesen lies.








Eine Pilgerstätte für polnische Touristen, auch Jan Pawel Drugi war natürlich da.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St.Josefskirche_(Kahlenberg)
http://www.planet-vienna.com/Spots/kahlenbergkirche/kahlenbergkirche.htm
Wer wird unsere Stadt in Zukunft retten?








Man beachte die Worte: "zur Rettung der Christenheit", die man 1983 noch schreiben durfte.


















Trübe Aussichten auf die Stadt:


























Wieder im Kahlenbergerdorf.

















und wieder in Nussdorf:



























alle Puitln von mir


----------



## eyeman

christos-greece said:


> The large big building on background in this photo, what building is that?



Yes

That is the Michelbeuern Allgemeine Krankenhaus, Vienna's big hospital, right on the U6 UBahn line

Todd


----------



## erbse

Great stuff Urs :applause: Thanks for sharing! Nußdorf is really charming.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates about Vienna


----------



## Urs Karpath

here sein änawa puitln:













































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3513426414_61835d4357_b.jpg





































http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2451/3607391669_85409251fc_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3651/3607374845_2307412307_b.jpg



















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3637/3465482741_e7e135eb5b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3581/3465496233_4798dd7d3f_b.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3606/3379414839_b5b3b208b1_b.jpg



























http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2459/3607370557_a1085728fa_b.jpg


















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3599/3452741125_7cc62433b1_b.jpg





































http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2427/3607384119_33b16ef9c6_b.jpg


















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3638/3608979028_c27b7acd82_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3419/3776162776_19d28c4868.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3551/3514522327_b769371e7b_b.jpg










copyrajht for oll puitln ausschließlich baj we Carpathian Bear


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos of Vienna as well


----------



## qrde




----------



## qrde




----------



## qrde

*Mini Moris Countryman Calvin Klein Collection* 1 of 1


----------



## Head Of State

Vienna is definitely a great city.Can anybody from here please tell me what that sign on the building on pic 7 on pg 7 means?(it says top....)
I know this is Vienna and things are different here.However,it would never hang like that anywhere in a swahili speaking region.It would offend many.To make matters worse it adds...lost daughters of Vienna.


----------



## qrde




----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful ... nice weather!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Here is another one from the Vienna City Marathon


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## aljuarez

Wonderful photos! 
Is that where you work?
Where is the name of Vienna's largest business area? 
I found it interesting in Paris that even though the famous Défense area has the skyscrapers, the traditional business area just north of the Opera and the Champs Elysées still has the most office space. Is something like that the case for Vienna?


----------



## pumpikatze

Well, in Vienna the "Inner City" (District 1, Old Town) still offers the largest number of jobs in Vienna, though there are large industrial areas in the north and south of Vienna. That simply shows one thing: Vienna´s inner city isn´t just an open-air-museum for tourists.


----------



## stefanguti

aljuarez said:


> Wonderful photos!
> Is that where you work?
> Where is the name of Vienna's largest business area?
> I found it interesting in Paris that even though the famous Défense area has the skyscrapers, the traditional business area just north of the Opera and the Champs Elysées still has the most office space. Is something like that the case for Vienna?


You are absolutely right, most of the jobs offered are still in the center of Vienna. 
The name of the business area shown above would be "Vienna DC", located next to the river Danube.


----------



## o0ink

What's about the "Wienerberg"?









source


----------



## stefanguti

Yes, Wienerberg is another business area.
The proper name of that area is "Business Park Vienna".


----------



## Amrafel

stefanguti said:


>


The hills in background are hills above Bratislava - on the right is Konigswarte and on the left Devinska Kobyla. Vienna and Bratislava are the nearest capitals in Europe and also in the world, maybe.


----------



## o0ink

More to see on my gallery.


----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink

Some pics from me:


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Perfect shots! Vienna has so many faces....just incredible!


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful!


----------



## aslanlanaslan

UNTERE DONAUSTRASSE at 17:30 PM


----------



## seem

Amrafel said:


> The hills in background are hills above Bratislava - on the right is Konigswarte and on the left Devinska Kobyla. Vienna and Bratislava are the nearest capitals in Europe and also in the world, maybe.


Vienna and Bratislava are the closest national capitals in the world! I can't wait to come to Vienna on wednesday. :cheers:

Actually, Devínska Koliba is a part of Bratislava.


----------



## stefanguti

Amrafel said:


> The hills in background are hills above Bratislava - on the right is Konigswarte and on the left Devinska Kobyla. Vienna and Bratislava are the nearest capitals in Europe and also in the world, maybe.



Thank you for that information regarding the hills in the background. I didn't know they were part of Bratislava!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

bellisimo vienna


----------



## Energy2003

nice that a few people continue that thread !


----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink

Some new pics from yesterday:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

boattrip on the river "old danube/kingswater"


----------



## konik93

Oh, i have already returned from Vienna so it's really nice to see those familiar places  I'll try to upload few pictures later.

Anyway, Vienna is a gorgeous city!


----------



## pumpikatze

Incredible beautiful pics! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks for the wonderful shots...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing new photos about Vienna


----------



## stefanguti

Great - thanks for the sunny update.


----------



## thun

The Wienfluss always remember me of the LA River.


----------



## hmueller2

some random photos:


----------



## Energy2003

hmueller2 said:


>



damn, those flats must be VERY expensive !


----------



## hmueller2

yeah 
afik it's some kind of a hotel the built on the "Kahlenberg".
but the view is awesome.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## lophophora

... to continue this thread:


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## laduchessa

I like Vienna


----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink

Some pics from today:


----------



## lophophora

w o w . . . speechless...
really, just... excellent shots kay: of and excellent city...:yes:


----------



## o0ink

^^ Thanks!


----------



## stefanguti

Thank you for the update.
Do you have some photos of Viennese population?


----------



## o0ink

stefanguti said:


> Thank you for the update.
> Do you have some photos of Viennese population?


Not from my last trip...


----------



## IrishMan2010

Amazing photos, Vienna is simply beautiful!


----------



## Linguine

Awesome updates....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, really great new photos from Vienna :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great thread! I love the city, great architecture, old en new. kay:


----------



## Slartibartfas

I think I have to share this stunning areal from the Austrian subforum with you:



>


Photographer: Skyland


----------



## Amrafel

Wonderful shot!


----------



## lophophora

great! kay:


----------



## stefanguti

Slartibartfas said:


> I think I have to share this stunning areal from the Austrian subforum with you:
> 
> 
> Photographer: Skyland


Beautiful!


----------



## stefanguti

Old pictures from me


----------



## christos-greece

The aerial shot is just great :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Agreed!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## o0ink

Vienna at night:


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink

Some pics from yesterday:


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful new photos from Vienna....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Christmas photos from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause:


----------



## konik93

I had a quick trip to Vienna on Thursday. Few shots from 05.01.12 

































































And a set from July 2011


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome and very nice :applause:


----------



## Joka

Is that hebrew writing on the shield?

Nice pictures, danke!


----------



## seem

Guys thank you for all these very nice photos, keep posting! I love Wien so much, I really should visit it more often! 

Great view, isn't this some part of Modul Universität campus?



hmueller2 said:


> some random photos:


----------



## webeagle12

Parliament in Wien (Vienna) by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## manrush

Lovely blending of traditional and modern.


----------



## Linguine

very nice street life pics from Vienna....:cheers2:


----------



## pumpikatze

@konik93: Thank you so much for your photos! They´re just incredible!



Joka said:


> Is that hebrew writing on the shield?


Yes, it´s god´s name in Hebrew: JHWH.


----------



## webeagle12

Privy Gardens by webeagle12, on Flickr


Tram at Ringstrasse by webeagle12, on Flickr


Rathaus Park by webeagle12, on Flickr


Vienna Everyday City Life by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## webeagle12

Glorette by webeagle12, on Flickr


"Ring Tram" in Vienna by webeagle12, on Flickr


Hofburg Statue by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## webeagle12

Low Floor Tram in Vienna by webeagle12, on Flickr


Enjoying the view of Vienna by webeagle12, on Flickr


Schloss Belvedere, Wien by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## taimis

o0ink said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc02091qsvyw.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc020925fv6j.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc02102te6hm.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc021102551f.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc02113bq1jl.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dsc021252f0lq.jpg


Fantastic shots- great colour and atmosphere! 

And *webeagle12* too, reminds me of great summer days in Vienna.


----------



## Ni3lS

Love the night shots on this page. Seems to be a great city


----------



## Benonie

Great pics, especially the highrises by the waterfront and the old trams! kay:


----------



## webeagle12

Tram stops next to Burgtheater by webeagle12, on Flickr


Parliament in Wien (Vienna) by webeagle12, on Flickr


Wien by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

lovely photos of Vienna....thanks for sharing.:cheers1:


----------



## Manolo_B2

vienna is like a top model, perfect from every angle!


----------



## pumpikatze

But even topmodels have some gritty sides


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ true story 

i wish vienna could give zürich a bit of it's glamour... hno:


----------



## pumpikatze

Well, Zürich is not bad at all!
I´ve been there once and really liked it...


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Give us some more!


----------



## balthazar

Nice shots!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## pumpikatze

Picture no. 3 is just incredible!


----------



## capricorn2000

I hate to do this but Vienna reminds me of Brussells as both cities have old classical
architecture and impressive modern crapers though the designs are not exactly the same.


----------



## stefanguti

Some impressions from the VIENNA CITY MARATHON today


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Linguine

Wow!.....kay:


----------



## stefanguti

Some more


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice photos from Vienna


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## the man from k-town

great pictures, i wonder how it will look like with DC towers t/o


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely photos in the spring sunshine.


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the beautiful Vienna photos..:cheers2:


----------



## stefanguti

For those who are interested in public transportation of the Vienna urban area:


----------



## stefanguti

Some instagram shots I took recently

urban art compilation


----------



## stefanguti

Credits to HUMAN from the Austrian subforum:




Human said:


> leider durch ein verschmutztes Fenster fotografiert...


----------



## stefanguti

Some modern art along the Danube Canal, where graffiti spraying is legalized


----------



## o0ink

^^ 










I really love the Danube Canal!


----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink




----------



## o0ink

Pics from last friday:


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Vienna


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Linguine

amazing updates from Vienna...kay:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pictures! I love the one of the skyscrapers poking through the cloud at dawn.


----------



## hhhhh

Awesome Vienna :applause:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## viennaphotograph

stefanguti said:


> Credits to HUMAN from the Austrian subforum:


I knew it ... I recognize the place from where the photo was shot


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Underrated skyline in my opinion. Impressive! The city looks really big.


----------



## stefanguti

Underrated city as a whole I think...
Most people barely know a thing about Vienna.


----------



## viennaphotograph

stefanguti said:


> Underrated city as a whole I think...
> Most people barely know a thing about Vienna.


Underrated 10th district of Vienna as a whole I think...
Most people barely know a thing about the 10th district of Vienna.


----------



## viennaphotograph

i love vienna without tourists, e.g. last Wednesday's early morning




























in these rare moments without any crowds pressing you , it is possible to notice something you overlook otherwise


----------



## De Klauw

stefanguti said:


> Underrated city as a whole I think...
> Most people barely know a thing about Vienna.


Well, the nice baroque buildings and the ferris wheel are quite known. Also the Wiener Secession for architectural fans.


----------



## stefanguti

viennaphotograph said:


> i love vienna without tourists, e.g. last Wednesday's early morning


Beautiful!
What was the time then?


----------



## viennaphotograph

about 6.45 AM - best light for photography


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## viennaphotograph

Palais Ferstel, 1st district


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## vitaniya

ohh~~~that's soooo amazing~~~~~i am going to China,it will be a good lanscape at that time~~~~


----------



## stefanguti

What exactly is your point?


----------



## Dakaro

Amazing City!


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Türkenschanzpark, 18th district


----------



## madridhere

stefanguti said:


> Underrated city as a whole I think...
> Most people barely know a thing about Vienna.


I think the idea of Viena outside is a very classical city, a bit a city for old people, valses in the new year concert, old palaces, Sissy and all that...The reality is far from that. It´s a city full of life. It has little to do with Salzburg for example which is much more classical. It has lots of people in the center, the architecture is a mix about old and new in the very center (something that I like), the museums have been renewed (wonderful the one of modern art), there are gay bars and modern bars in many places, the shops are incredible...So I think that Vienna needs to project its new character. I really enjoyed there two years ago and want to go back. It´s one of my favourite European cities. And a constructive criticism: some of the art nouveau buidings need a renovation. Still they´re great in any case.



SimsPlanet2 said:


> Underrated skyline in my opinion. Impressive! The city looks really big.


I agree. I remember perfectly the view from the top of the cathedral with buildings of different styles, factories in the horizon, towers...In many aspects reminded me of Madrid because of the mixture of styles and the size of the city.


----------



## taimis




----------



## Supernatural9

Vienna looks incredible ^^


----------



## stefanguti

Great photographies, thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## qrde

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze

Wonderful pics, qrde! Thank you!


(PS: Where did you take the shots of the coloured houses?)


----------



## qrde

Thorvaldsengasse, U6 Station Tscherttegasse‎. Kabelwerk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=626094


----------



## stefanguti

Totally awesome pics - thanks again!


----------



## qrde




----------



## stefanguti

:applause:


----------



## stefanguti

one more with the Ferris wheel


----------



## pumpikatze

Nice :applause:

Taken from Donauturm, I guess?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos from Vienna. Love the aerial view ones.


----------



## stefanguti

pumpikatze said:


> Nice :applause:
> 
> Taken from Donauturm, I guess?


Absolutely


----------



## aarhusforever

Besutiful and very interesting photos from this lovely European gem


----------



## Benonie

Wow! I love the architectural details in previous posts! 

Especially your public transport and the winter pics are gorgeous.


----------



## viennaphotograph

some more photos from my hike in the western hilly parts of the city...










old and new 










the rich people retreat themselves into snail shells...



















Vintage cultures ...










DC Tower peers to the right of the 'Latisberg' 










healthy city if you live in the west


----------



## stefanguti

Very beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AmoreUrbs

As far as German-speaking cities are concerned, I think Vienna is the one with the biggest "grandeur" factor (even though many others are lovely too, like Munich, Berlin and Dresden), probably also because many other German speaking cities were more heavily bombed and sadly lost so much.. Lovely photos!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Slartibartfas

*// Nothing is as it seems //*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Slartibartfas said:


> *// Vienna, all is not as it seems //*
> 
> 
> 
> [size=4][B]// Cafe //[/B][/size]
> 
> [IMG]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3114/snv85162.jpg


Even that cafe, for me, looks inviting despite its simplistic (if not minimal) exterior... I hope it makes wonderful hot chocolate when I visit! 

Beyond that, the skyline shot in fog looks great, but the museum and church shots are truly spectacular and breathtaking! I can feel myself walking through the museum halls and the middle of the church aisle, admiring the various works of art painted on the walls, prominently displayed for everyone to see. I also love the frescos and reliefs made on the panels as well, depicting various scenes and themes related to Vienna, religion, and art all at the same time, and those richly-decorated walls truly speak "wow" to me, I would really want to see those in person!

Vienna—and Austria, in general—truly expresses its pride through its arts and music, and with all the Austrian coat of arms painted on many of its structures, all I can say is, bravo! That's something the US could put as well, but I think the Constitution or laws may not approve with me on that, though.  

:applause: Excellent shots, my friends! Keep them coming! :hug:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*9th District of Vienna:*


*Rögergasse*





































*Clusiusgasse*





*Stroheckgasse*




*Schulz Straßnitzki Gasse*




*Glasnergasse*










*Porzellangasse*































*Grünentorgasse*




*Schlickgasse *





*Berggasse*




*Servitengasse*





























*Pramergasse*













*Hahngasse*







*Alserbachstraße*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*2nd District of Vienna*

*Nordbahnstraße*
















*Heinestraße*













*Praterstraße*











































*Praterstern*


































*Walchstraße*




















*Lassallestraße-Blick auf die Reichsbrücke*







*Ausstellungsstraße*


----------



## the man from k-town

Sehr schöne Fotos aus Wien! Eine Stadt die noch auf meiner to visit Liste steht  Spannender Kontrast aus Alt und Neu mit dem DC Tower, etc.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*2nd District of Vienna/Donaukanal*


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates from Vienna, guys :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

20th District of Vienna/View on Danube City Skyline


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> 20th District of Vienna/View on Danube City Skyline


Great!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

9th District/Votive Church


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Full Moon over Vienna









Prater


City


Wienerberg Skyline + City


Florido Tower


Rivergate


Donaucity


----------



## Linguine

awesome images from Vienna. :cheers:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*1. District/Votive Church/University*

Währinger Straße Richtung Ring:





Immer schön lächeln fürs Forum












War zwar keine Absicht, Rich and Poor!
















Universitätsring









Sigmund Freud Park/Universitätsstraße/Votive Church



















Rathaus















Gegend rund ums Rathaus















Landesgerichtsstraße/Auerspergstraße/Museumstraße























Dr. Karl Renner Ring











Schmerlingplatz













Bellariastraße


----------



## stefanguti

Wow, what an impressive update!


----------



## Wapper

The white and light cream-coloured façades are a distinct and very important feature of the city, in my opinion. They look much more pleasant and less tedious than the façades in other big European cities like Paris. It's good that they are all well maintained and kept rather clean.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Some Cityshots taken from 20th District of Vienna:







































Night:


----------



## stefanguti

:applause:


----------



## Slartibartfas

That zoom level just drives me nuts. The airpot on the same picture as the 20th and 2nd district. If the hillside wouldn't be in the way I guess it would even look like Bratislava being just around the corner ...



>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

All Pictures are taken in the 20. District of Vienna:

*Welcome to the Jungle!*

































*Höchstädtplatz Residential + University of Applied Sciences*























*Metro Station Handelskai/Rivergate/Millenium Tower *


----------



## ArtZ

^^Excellent thread and awesome photos of beautiful Wien / Vienna. Thank you so much for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Bogdy

Vienna is such an intricate city, a kind of combination between old and new, with new buildings, U-bahn on estacade among avenues, greenery and more glass, all of them looming on the status of the musical capital of the world. I love it :cheers:


----------



## Wapper

I agree. I can't really say anything negative about this city.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Massive Update 1. District of Vienna*

Burgring/Opernring/Schillerplatz/Getreidemarkt

Bellariastraße



Maria Theresie Platz/Museumsquartier












Babenbergerstraße






Burgring/Cinema



Opernring



























Oper/Stephansdom











St. Charles's Church Area




























































Hotel Imperial












Schwarzenbergplatz


----------



## Wapper

I like that area around Karlsplatz :cheers:

Do they show The Third Man in the Burgring cinema? That's brilliant!


----------



## KingNick

They are playing that movie all year long.


----------



## Slartibartfas

A great panoramic picture from the Viennese forum. Thanks go to viennaphotograph:
The picture is dominated by the 16th district, Ottakring, in the foreground. 



viennaphotograph said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful!


----------



## ChegiNeni

All photos by me


Burggasse-Stadthalle U6 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Burggasse-Stadthalle U6 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Pfarrkirche zu Breitenfeld von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Christuskirche von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Windtenstrraße von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wasserturm von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg_Dach2 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg_Dach3 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr


----------



## Wapper

I always discover new georgeous buildings here.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Whoa, it's great to some of the best images from Vienna lately, especially the the various trains and trams operating around the city (especially the one running overground close to a historic and magnificent church). I am impressed by how modern-looking and efficient your trams operate, and I can observe that one can actually see the tracks running below ground from a pedestrian footbridge, significantly saving money from putting a road above it, and the rock formations on the sides add even more beauty from above, making the walk worthwhile.

Along with that, your mega-updates are truly amazing and made me speechless by the amount of photography you've made... it's like, street after street, building after building, sidewalk upon sidewalk of excitement and awe! I can't believe how thriving and dynamic Vienna is, especially with the amount of outdoor activity buzzing on the streets, especially with the cyclists and churches that provide a great story of your city's day-to-day activity. The first district looks really busy and vibrant with the cafes, couture, and cinemas; District 16 looks more like a working-class neighborhood, with a hardworking power plant in the background; and the skyline shots around Vienna truly makes me want to go there soon!

For all of its superb structures and streets, I'll tell you: Vienna is becoming one of my must-visit cities in Europe, and your images have given me the impression that it is indeed a deeply cultural and efficient city. :hug:


----------



## Slartibartfas

Vienna anno 2013:



o0ink said:


> ^^Mhm. Original ist einfach am besten...
> 
> Hier noch vier Bilder - mehr gibt's dieses Mal leider nicht, ich hoffe sie gefallen:


----------



## Slartibartfas

No kidding, you can search the interent all you want but on SSC you can find among the best photographs of Vienna there are online. And there are so many of these pictures here that its impressive. I say that as someone who has actually contributed rather little to it. If you are a tourist chances are high, you won't see as much of the city than if you are working your way through this very thread 



fieldsofdreams said:


> Whoa, it's great to some of the best images from Vienna lately, especially the the various trains and trams operating around the city (especially the one running overground close to a historic and magnificent church). I am impressed by how modern-looking and efficient your trams operate, and I can observe that one can actually see the tracks running below ground from a pedestrian footbridge, significantly saving money from putting a road above it, and the rock formations on the sides add even more beauty from above, making the walk worthwhile.


Actually, this is not a tram line, it is a subway line (U6). It is somewhat special however as it operates differently than the other subway lines with vehicles that are similar to those found in German Stadtbahn systems and possibly larger American light rail systems. It is however completely separated and crossing free and its capacity is no less than the other subway lines. The historic routes of that line reach around 100 years back. The style is Jugendstil and Otto Wagne its famous architect. 



> District 16 looks more like a working-class neighborhood, with a hardworking power plant in the background;


That shot actually shows half a dozen districts and everything from the very western edge to the very eastern edge of the city. Those extreme zoom pictures create rather unreal pictures fooling you into underestimating distances. That's why I like them


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Slartibartfas said:


> No kidding, you can search the interent all you want but on SSC you can find among the best photographs of Vienna there are online. And there are so many of these pictures here that its impressive. I say that as someone who has actually contributed rather little to it. If you are a tourist chances are high, you won't see as much of the city than if you are working your way through this very thread


That's true. I truly like the back stories of cities I love to visit where I get to see the more working-class neighborhoods that tourists usually end up skipping because those aren't usually shown on tour maps to start with, the very reason I'm really inspired to reply on so many threads here, not just this one. I truly love seeing neighborhoods that are so charming, but visitors usually don't get to see either because it is too far from the city center or it is known only by the locals. :yes:



Slartibartfas said:


> Actually, this is not a tram line, it is a subway line (U6). It is somewhat special however as it operates differently than the other subway lines with vehicles that are similar to those found in German Stadtbahn systems and possibly larger American light rail systems. It is however completely separated and crossing free and its capacity is no less than the other subway lines. The historic routes of that line reach around 100 years back. The style is Jugendstil and Otto Wagne its famous architect.


Hmmm, the vehicles used for that Metro line don't seem to be obvious as a heavy-rail subway line to start with (given that I'm still learning the differences between a light rail line and a metro line in a deeper context)... But, with your description as being totally separated (Class A, complete right-of-way) from vehicular traffic, then yes, it can be classified as a Metro subway line, albeit with articulated light rail trams (and low-floored too, which is a bonus).



Slartibartfas said:


> That shot actually shows half a dozen districts and everything from the very western edge to the very eastern edge of the city. Those extreme zoom pictures create rather unreal pictures fooling you into underestimating distances. That's why I like them


Oh yeah...? How many districts can you identify with that picture? I am sure if I only mention one district, it can be way too big to start with, given the distance of where the picture was taken from the power plant... But, I'm really curious to know how many districts can be seen in that extreme zoom shot? To me, it can be hard to spot how many neighborhoods are "crammed" in that image because it seems the districts are a bit similar to each other...


----------



## ChegiNeni

Unbenannt von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Unbenannt von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Unbenannt von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

DSC_0319 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Unbenannt von ChegiNeni auf Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfas

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hmmm, the vehicles used for that Metro line don't seem to be obvious as a heavy-rail subway line to start with (given that I'm still learning the differences between a light rail line and a metro line in a deeper context)... But, with your description as being totally separated (Class A, complete right-of-way) from vehicular traffic, then yes, it can be classified as a Metro subway line, albeit with articulated light rail trams (and low-floored too, which is a bonus).


Historically the core part of the U6 line is the former "Stadtbahn" which was built during the days of the monarchy and consisted basically of the core of today's U6, the U4 and initially also what is today the S-Bahn line 45 (Vorortelinie) was part of that system as well. It is quite fascinating to see that one part was turned into a full metro line with third rail, automated vehicles, another became derelict and was reborn as S-Bahn (with a 10 min headway nowadays during most of the day) and the U6 became a metro in terms of functionality and capacity but with light rail technology. Actually the U6 is the closest to the original Stadtbahn. 

The advantage of the U6 strategy was that not all station had to be completely rebuilt like in the case of the U4 where the platforms were completely remodeled. I am not sure why the U6 was not converted like the U4, maybe it has to do with conserving the old stations but it also could have to do with the vehicle weight as the U6 is on viaducts in long parts.


> Oh yeah...? How many districts can you identify with that picture?


This question is a bit tricky but I would say the districts number 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 15 and 16 as well as possibly 5, 10 and 22. Some of them just in small parts, others entirely.


----------



## o0ink

Some more pics from last Sunday:














































______

And here is a new video from the Wiener Linien:


----------



## stefanguti

o0ink said:


> Some more pics from last Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______
> 
> And here is a new video from the Wiener Linien:


:applause:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Skyline Wienerberg


----------



## ChegiNeni

Some new residential buildings in the 10th district

Rax in Sicht

image057 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Heller-Park

image007 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image008 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image009 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image010 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image016 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image017 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image018 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Haus der Veranden

image023 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image025 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image026 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image027 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

P.Good

image029 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

K6

image020 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image031 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image043 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image040 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr


----------



## ChegiNeni

image044 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image045 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image050 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image051 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image052 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image053 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image054 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image055 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

image056 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Thank you for the update


----------



## Gimme_More

Vienna is lovely and a very underrated city in the heart of Europe, IMO.


----------



## leftphalange

I'm dying to visit Vienna! I need to get my ass to Central Europe!


----------



## selters

Vienna is wonderful, one of the most modern, but at the same time most classical cities in the world.


----------



## ChegiNeni

some pics from the 17h district



ChegiNeni said:


>





ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

and more


ChegiNeni said:


>





ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

Interesting residential buildings!


----------



## ChegiNeni

17th District again



ChegiNeni said:


> Otto Wagner :drool:


----------



## ChegiNeni

more


ChegiNeni said:


> Cemetery Hernals


----------



## ChegiNeni

aaaaaand more



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

last one



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

by me



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

xy



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

6th District



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

*More Pics on Page 77!*

6th District



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## ChegiNeni

6th District, Naschmarkt



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Wagramer Straße/Danube City Skyline


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Same skyline seen from the metro station kagran


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Millenium Tower seen from the 21. District of Vienna





DC Tower







Seidler Tower










Ur gute Compilation ChegiNeni, derber Kontrast von alt und modern!


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, very nice photos from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Great! Thanks for keeping it up!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes




----------



## Giorgio

Amazing diversity of streetscapes. New, old, grungy and classic. I love this city!


----------



## ChegiNeni

by me

6th District



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## horationelson

^^

Ich hab' so meine Zweifel ob das bunte Eckhaus wirklich in DIESEN thread gehört...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing new photos from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

01 von wien15 auf Flickr


----------



## Bahnsteig4

03 von wien15 auf Flickr


02 von wien15 auf Flickr


13 von wien15 auf Flickr


12 von wien15 auf Flickr


11 von wien15 auf Flickr


10 von wien15 auf Flickr


09 von wien15 auf Flickr


08 von wien15 auf Flickr


07 von wien15 auf Flickr


06 von wien15 auf Flickr


05 von wien15 auf Flickr


04 von wien15 auf Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Great photos!


----------



## THE_DON

View from Absberg towards DC Tower and UNO City


----------



## ChegiNeni

Gasometer


----------



## stefanguti

:applause:


----------



## THE_DON

Wienerberg


----------



## stefanguti

CBrug said:


>


Pretty much stands for itself...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Vienna


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Again some pics from the donaukanal

Siemens Nixdorf Steg between 2nd and 9th district


















Underground station line 4, Rossauer Lände









Rossauer Bridge


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Donaukanal part 2

Augarten bridge



























Club Flex


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Donaukanal part 3:

Schwedenplatz









Twin City Liner between vienna and bratislava









Sofitel, Media Tower


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Donaukanal part 4:

Urania









Uniqua+Galaxy Tower




































Ring Tower


----------



## stefanguti

Thank you for that!


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Cool!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Donaucity + Millenium Tower


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Wien Mitte + Vienna City Tower


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

vienna´s new main station, still under construction


----------



## stefanguti

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Donaucity + Millenium Tower


Awesome!


----------



## taimis

Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


----------



## mb92

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## ArtZ

Awesome shots!:cheers:


----------



## taimis

Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


Vienna by taimis, on Flickr


----------



## taimis

Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


----------



## taimis

Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


Schönbrunn by taimis, on Flickr


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

By user inoppido in the Austrian subforum:



inoppido said:


>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Absolutely lovely - very nice crisp sunny autumn pictures there.


----------



## pumpikatze

I think in Vienna there are less tourists then in Prague...but still crowds of them. If you dont want to meet them spring or autumn would maybe be a better choiche for you.


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


2014-02-17 Wien-9 by ernst_gruber54, on Flickr


----------



## theantist

Fantastic city, Definitely my favourite in Europe! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, great photo @stefan :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

del


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Absolutely amazing!


----------



## stefanguti

Hit By the Neptunes made these stunning photographs




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

Credits go to the original artist Hit by the neptunes:




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Die Gemeindebau "Hochhäuser" werden irgendwann ersetzt werden! Da bin ich mir sicher - ein super Platz für weitere Hochhäuser!


----------



## stefanguti

... and again




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

DC Tower


----------



## stefanguti

https://www.flickr.com/photos/48289...nG4-mCHcEu-mCGwhR-mCHrAf-mCGqxK-mCG8tp-mCHARQ


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos stefan... :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Vienna moring von Alex Poison auf Flickr


----------



## Idem sutra imam muda

Its Vienna guys.:cheers:


----------



## paul62

Very nice.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## o0ink

Shot this pic last week:



o0ink said:


> Als Bewohner eines kleinen Kuhdorfes in den Salzburger Bergen ist man es gewohnt, Nachts, bei klarem Himmel, Milliarden von Sternen zu sehen. In Wien vermisst man das leider.
> 
> Also hab ich mir den Sternenhimmel meines Kuhdorfes genommen und auf meine nächtliche Wiener Stadtansicht von letzter Woche geklatscht. Somit präsentiere ich euch den Charm eines Salzburger Kuhdorfes inmitten der Betonwüste Wiens:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## skylark

impressive photos specially the night shots.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed impressive, very nice photos :applause:


----------



## ainvan

Paris captivated my eyes, but Wien stole my heart. <3 Wien!


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Taivaankumma

This picture isn't mine, I found it while googling for wallpapers on Vienna, but would anybody know where in Vienna this picture is from?

http://hqwide.com/wallpapers/l/1920...in_old_vienna_austria_hdr_1920x1200_89042.jpg

http://hqwide.com/rain-on-street-in-old-vienna-austria-hdr-wallpaper-89042/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Stefanguti or another local could answer your question.


----------



## KingNick

1) What an aweful picture.

2) I have no idea where that could be. Most likely that's not even Vienna. House numbers in Vienna normally don't look like that.


----------



## stefanguti

I agree with KingNick, it's possibly not even Vienna. I live here for a while now but have never enctountered this street and those buildings.


----------



## stefanguti

Alle Fotos von http://www.foto-julius.at/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice new photos from Vienna


----------



## stefanguti

From Hit by the neptunes:




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

foto-julius.at


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photo :cheers:


----------



## VmR

stefanguti said:


>


I like this pic, have numerous Vienna´s : old, sklyne, highrises and trams.


----------



## stefanguti

Summer in Vienna:




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice shot kay:


----------



## stefanguti

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicks...28K-nTbrjc-ob4wYp-o8NFag-o5Tv9e-o6zpQ6-nK3UoL


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Just great! :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

From Hitbytheneptunes in the Austrian section:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots all round!


----------



## stefanguti

http://www.dominiquehammer.com/urban_vienna_from_above.html


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

Gazprom und SPÖ..., gibts in Eestereich auch ne Gas-Gerd Connäction?^^









































































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

La Sagrada Familia copied^^


















































































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## stefanguti

Great!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




cz said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Vienna guys :cheers:


----------



## Human

*Vienna*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic showcase! I'm thinking of visiting Vienna late autumn/winter. What's the weather normally like in late November/early December?


----------



## Human

thank u
weather in Vienna is mostly foggy at the end of november/beginning of december
but with all the christmas markets the city is really gorgeous in the evenings - and sunset is around 4:30 i think.

temperatures range from zero to plus 15 degrees celcius


----------



## Marbur66

Mouth-watering architecture. :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna, some 1 or 2 years old:


Winterliches Wien Panorama // Winter Panorama of Vienna by xetas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome panorama :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Wien - DC Tower by Schleininger Markus, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

del


----------



## christos-greece

A general reminder: Urban showcase threads are *only* for self made photos 

...Christian Fürthner/MA18 is you stefanguti?


----------



## stefanguti

Wrong thread, sorry. I'll remove it.


----------



## stefanguti

[/URL]


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

DC Living


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Limak11

Very nice updates, thanks


----------



## stefanguti

You're welcome


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## openlyJane

My husband returned last night from a trip to Vienna , and I have, literally, just viewed the exact same scenes as depicted here in this set. Vienna is truly magnificent.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again lovely, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti

Parliament


----------



## stefanguti

Hofburg - Outside



Inside under the cupola





Rear view of that same building:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## stefanguti




----------



## AbidM

What's happening with the parliment building? I see a lot of cranes.


----------



## stefanguti

^^I think it must be some kind of roof work.

Meanwhile, some impressions from the new main station in Vienna:















Ich finde das Gleisbett sehr gelungen und irgendwie elegant:


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## skylark

wow! Vienna is one of the greatest cities in the planet.....quite nice photos too.


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna Metro


----------



## diddyD

A good good thread.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Razjarenibik

*Viennese cuisine*

Käsekrainer i Debrecziner Würstel









Schnitzel









Sachertorte


















Apfelstrudel


----------



## Razjarenibik




----------



## stefanguti

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## El_Greco

Excellent photography and awesome architecture!


----------



## openlyJane

So many impressive buildings; however, I would never have imagined that Vienna had such flat topography.


----------

